# 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2008)

*24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Hallo, Ich suche einen konstengünstigen TFT-Monitor 24" Breitbild zum zocken. Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## Mantiso90 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

für unter 600 Euro bekommst z.B. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=198821

oder:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=219507
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=218697

Wobei der Samsung warscheinlich der beste ist für unter 600 euro


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Mantiso90 schrieb:


> für unter 600 Euro bekommst z.B. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=198821
> 
> oder:
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=219507
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=218697


Warum empfiehlst du ihm 24" TN Schirme?!
Sowas ist doch Mist, bei der Größe...



Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Wobei der Samsung warscheinlich der beste ist für unter 600 euro


Ganz sicher NICHT!!

Das dürft wohl eher der Hyundai W241D sein...


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Nur mal so ne Frage, was haltet ihr davon: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a283099.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage, was haltet ihr davon: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a283099.html



Nix, auch nur ein billig-TN Teil, das in der Größe absolut NICHT zu empfehlen ist!

Was spricht gegen den von mir angeführten Hyundai Schirm??


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nix, auch nur ein billig-TN Teil, das in der Größe absolut NICHT zu empfehlen ist!
> 
> Was spricht gegen den von mir angeführten Hyundai Schirm??


Eigentlich garnichts, der ist sogar von Preis her im annehmbaren Bereich. Ich wollte nur mal eure (oder deine) Meinung hören über den HP.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Kommt halt drauf an ob du mit den TN-Nachteilen leben kannst. Niedrige Blickwinkel, dadurch Farbverläufe auf eigentlich einfarbigen Flächen, invertierte Farben bei schräger Draufsicht etc.
Und nur interpolierte Farbern, keine echten 16Mio.

Teils auch schlechtere Technik bzw. schlechtere Backlights als bei den teureren Monitoren. Dafür halt günstig im Preis, daher kaufen so viele die TNs. Für Zocker ist es ok, aber es kann sein, dass jemand da bei Filmen dann unzufrieden ist mit dem Bild.
In der Hinsicht ist der Hyundai die bessere Wahl. PVA-Panels haben hohe Blickwinkel, echte 16Mio Farben, sehr guten Kontrast. Sind dafür langsam, aber dank Overdrive im Normalfall auch zockertauglich, wenn man nicht gerade ein Hardc0r3 CS-Kiddie...äh eSportsplayer ist.
Gibt mittlerweile sogar schnelle PVAs ohne Overdrive. Aber bessere Technik kostet halt auch mehr, wobe ider Hyundai eh günstig ist, normalerweise fangen die guten 24er bei 600 an und gehen bis 1000 (Eizo) hoch.


----------



## Mantiso90 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum empfiehlst du ihm 24" TN Schirme?!
> Sowas ist doch Mist, bei der Größe...
> 
> 
> ...



Sry, habe nicht genau gewusst, was für ein Panel er bevorzugt. Wenn PVA Panel, dann auf jedenfall den Hyundai von dir.


----------



## ED101 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Wie wärs damit:

http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&sku=128234


----------



## ulukay (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum empfiehlst du ihm 24" TN Schirme?!
> Sowas ist doch Mist, bei der Größe...
> 
> 
> ...



full ack nimm keinen TN bei der größe!!! gibt keinen grund bei etwas einzusparen was man jahrelang haben wird und in was man jahrelang reinschaun wird. ein TN panel der größe kann nichtmal einen farbton gleichmäßig anzeigen weil du dank der blickwinkelabhängigkeit in den ecken schon verfälschungen hast (beim 28" hannsg isses noch schlimmer)


----------



## Spooky (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Da würde ich dir ganz klar den *HP w2408h* empfehlen. Das ist der wohl beste TN-Panel 24" den du momentan erhalten kannst.


----------



## Spooky (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nix, auch nur ein billig-TN Teil, das in der Größe absolut NICHT zu empfehlen ist!
> 
> Was spricht gegen den von mir angeführten Hyundai Schirm??



Und? Der reicht vollkommen aus und viel schlechter als mein alter 19" MVA ist er von den Blickwinkeln auch nicht. Also, mal schön den Ball flach halten!


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Spooky schrieb:


> Und? Der reicht vollkommen aus


Ja, nee, is klar 



Spooky schrieb:


> und viel schlechter als mein alter 19" MVA ist er von den Blickwinkeln auch nicht.


Doch, ist er und das gewaltig!!

Aufm Papier vielleicht nicht aber da wirst bei TNs eh an jeder Stelle beschissen...


Spooky schrieb:


> Also, mal schön den Ball flach halten!


...und du solltest dich nächstes mal informieren, bevor du irgendwas behauptest, zumal 19" eine ganz andere Baustelle sind...


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



ulukay schrieb:


> full ack nimm keinen TN bei der größe!!! gibt keinen grund bei etwas einzusparen was man jahrelang haben wird und in was man jahrelang reinschaun wird. ein TN panel der größe kann nichtmal einen farbton gleichmäßig anzeigen weil du dank der blickwinkelabhängigkeit in den ecken schon verfälschungen hast (beim 28" hannsg isses noch schlimmer)


Nagut. Das hat mich überzeugt. Ich glaube ich kaufe mir doch den Hyundai Monitor. Danke.


----------



## Spooky (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, nee, is klar
> 
> 
> Doch, ist er und das gewaltig!!
> ...



Brauche ich nicht, denn ich habe diese Erfahrung bereits vor drei Monaten gemacht. Und du?  

Schon mal den HP ausgiebeig getestet? Nein, dachte ich´s mir doch...


----------



## exa (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nix, auch nur ein billig-TN Teil, das in der Größe absolut NICHT zu empfehlen ist!
> 
> Was spricht gegen den von mir angeführten Hyundai Schirm??



ich hab den schirm und er ist empfehlenswert, für ein tn...

selbst bei einem blickwinkel von 170 grad gibts nur sehr wenig farbverschiebung (von den seiten gesehen), nur von unten ists bescheiden, aber ich schau nun mal nicht von unten auf meinen schirm...

die interpolation ist gut und auch schlieren sind keine zu sehen, farben sind voll ok, aber nichts für bildbearbeiter... fürs zocken oder filme ist der schirm echt gut, es gibt auch bei prad einen test über diesen schirm, mal anschauen, und dann weiterüberlegen...


----------



## ulukay (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Spooky schrieb:


> Brauche ich nicht, denn ich habe diese Erfahrung bereits vor drei Monaten gemacht. Und du?
> 
> Schon mal den HP ausgiebeig getestet? Nein, dachte ich´s mir doch...



schonmal nen Eizo PVA neben einem TN gesehen?
nein? *offensichtlich*


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Spooky schrieb:


> Brauche ich nicht, denn ich habe diese Erfahrung bereits vor drei Monaten gemacht. Und du?
> 
> Schon mal den HP ausgiebeig getestet? Nein, dachte ich´s mir doch...


Ich hab hier einen hochwertigen Philips Schirm mit S-IPS Panel, daher weiß ich, was gut ist 

However:
Bei TN Schirmen wird beschissen wo es geht.

Fangen wir mal mit den Farben an, das sind idR 6 Bit Panele -> farben werden durch dirthering 'erzeugt'

Der nächste Punkt ist der Blickwinkel, da gibts 2 Methoden den anzugeben, einmal 5:1 und einmal 10:1 und jetzt rate mal, für welche Schirme 5:1 genutzt wird...

Mal ein Auszug:


			
				Prad schrieb:
			
		

> So hat z.B. ein TN Panel bei 10:1 eine Blickwinkel von horizontal 130° und vertikal 110°. Gibt der Hersteller statt 10:1 nur den 5:1 Wert an, dann erreichen TN Panels einen h/v Blickwinkel von bis zu 160°.




Kommen wir nun zu dem Punkt, das TN Schirme für Filme ausreichend wären:
Das ist einfach nicht wahr, aufgrund der starken Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, ist es nicht möglich, das die Farben auf dem Schirm einigermaßen korrekt dargestellt werden, besonders zu den Rändern hin gibts recht deutliche Farbveränderungen...


----------



## Spooky (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



ulukay schrieb:


> schonmal nen Eizo PVA neben einem TN gesehen?
> nein? *offensichtlich*



Nein, und hast du sie direkt miteinander verglichen um irgendwelche Aussagen treffen zu können? *Offensichtlich nicht!!!  *Mein HP L1955 war in dieser Hinsicht jedenfalls nicht viel besser als der w2408. Kannst du glauben oder auch nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

@Spooky

Sorry, aber du scheinst nicht wirklich zu wissen, wovon du sprichst, schau dir erstmal einen wirklich tollen Schirm an und komm dann nochmal wieder, ich hatte schonmal ein paar wirklich gute Schirme, darunter auch einen Eizo...


----------



## Overlocked (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nix, auch nur ein billig-TN Teil, das in der Größe absolut NICHT zu empfehlen ist!
> 
> Was spricht gegen den von mir angeführten Hyundai Schirm??



Blickwinkel könnten größer sein, Kontrast könnte höher und die Reaktionszeit könnte schneller sein...
Außerdem gefällt mir der dicke Rand nicht.


----------



## Yorkfield (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin aufs übelste verbal angefahren zu werden, da ich ein 24" TN-Panel verwende, muss ich mich hier zu Wort melden.

Ich bin seit wenigen Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Acer P241wd und sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich für gewöhnlich direkt vor meinem Monitor sitze und nicht die Grenzen der Farbtreue auskundschafte in dem ich mich seitlich versetzt davor aufhalte um mich über den Blickwinkel zu ärgern. (Es soll Leute geben die sich absichtlich versetzt davor setzen um sich über ihr PVA Panel zu freuen.) 
Ebenso wenig verrenke ich meinen Kopf um von der Couch aus einen Film auf meinem Monitor zu sehen. Dafür gibt es Fernseher bzw. Projektoren.

Nunja, ich betreibe auch keine Fotobearbeitung im professionellen Sinne, aber für das ein oder andere Bild eignet sich das Panel dann doch. 

Für das Haupteinsatzgebiet surfen und spielen ist er sehr gut geeignet.

Also hört bitte auf jedem Ottonormalverbraucher die absolute Notwendigkeit eines teuren *VA oder IPS Panels zu suggerieren. Ich möchte auf keinen Fall teure, hochwertige Panels schlecht machen, jedoch braucht man diese nicht zwingend für den Heimgebrauch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

@Yorkfield

Um mal eine Analogie zwischen deinem Posting und etwas anderem Herzustellen:

Du sagst also, das ein Smart oder Aygo für alle normalen Menschen dieser Erde ausreicht und es keinen Grund gibt, sich z.B. einen Golf zu kaufen, weil der Smart bzw Aygo ja völlig ausreichend wäre.


Du vergisst aber dabei die doch recht gravierenden Nachteile des Produktes zu erwähnen bzw versuchsts als unwichtig abzutun.


Fangen wir mal mit dem Blödsinn von 'abba ich sitz gerade vorm Monitor', schön, dabei schaust aber nur auf einen Punkt in einem Winkel von exakt 90°!!

Auf die Ränder schaust ja schon bei einem Abstand von 75cm, in einem Winkel von ~25°, die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist also bei dieser Größe alles andere als unwichtig!

Im normalen Betrieb ist das sogar stören...

Und das Argument mit dem Filme schauen ist auch ganz schön 'hart', schonmal dran gedacht, das sich nicht jeder 'nen "Fernseher" _und TV_ leisten kann?!

Zumal ein 23-26" TV in der Regel nicht 'FullHD' fähig sind (also 1920x1080 darstellen können)...


----------



## Yorkfield (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Wenn du mir beweisen kannst in welchem Teil meines Beitrags ich erwähnt habe, dass für alle normalen Menschen ein TN Panel ausreicht, bekommst du einen Keks. Das scheint eher deine Argumentationsweise zu sein. Und wenn du schon meinst Analogien verwenden zu müssen, dann bitte richtig. Richtig übertragen würde meine Aussage nämlich heißen: Nicht jeder normale Mensch braucht unbedingt einen Mercedes um von A nach B zu kommen.

Und was das Nennen von Nachteilen angeht, habe ich alle genannt und für mich persönlich und auch sicher viele andere entkräftet.

Außerdem kommt man bei einem Abstand von 75 cm nicht einmal auf eine Abweichung von 20°.

Was erschreckend ist: Hier kommt jmd rein und fragt ausdrücklich nach einem günstigen 24" Monitor zum "Zocken". Und direkt wird er auf ziemlich primitive Weise davon überzeugt, dass ein normales TN-Panel absolut nichts taugt. Dabei sind gerade TN-Panels fürs Zocken gut geeignet.

Und mal etwas persönliches zur dir, Stefan. Du magst Fachwissen haben, aber die Form mit der du es versuchst an die Leute zu bringen ist schlicht provozierend, unfreundlich und wenig hilfreich, und damit beziehe ich mich explizit auf diesen Thread.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Glaubenskrieg? Erst NTs dann TFTs?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Um mal eine Analogie zwischen deinem Posting und etwas anderem Herzustellen:
> 
> Du sagst also, das ein Smart oder Aygo für alle normalen Menschen dieser Erde ausreicht und es keinen Grund gibt, sich z.B. einen Golf zu kaufen, weil der Smart bzw Aygo ja völlig ausreichend wäre.
> 
> ...



Du solltest nicht zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Produkte für zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche (betriebswirtschaftliche) Zielgruppen vermischen. Da passt deine Analogie wie die Faust aufs Auge. Es gibt einen Grund warum diese Autos in den Automagazinen in zwei verschiedene Gruppen eingeteilt werden. 

@ulukay   Einen Eizo-Monitor ins Spiel zu bringen ist nichts weiter als ein Argument-Killer. Natürlich ist das die Königsklasse, natürlich existiert  das Wort "Winkelabhängig" dort nicht mal. Da gibts nur ein Problem. Das wollte der Threadersteller nicht! Das kann er nicht bekommen.

OT

Noch was Stefan. Mach die Leute nicht so fertig, wenn sie ihre eigenen Erfahrungsberichte hier Posten. Das kannst du besser.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Noch was Stefan. Mach die Leute nicht so fertig, wenn sie ihre eigenen Erfahrungsberichte hier Posten. Das kannst du besser.


Gegen einen Erfahrungsbericht hab ich nix, nur wenn irgendwer behauptet, irgendetwas nicht wirklich prickelndes würde für alles und jeden Reichen und dazu noch einige Falschinformationen verbreitet, find ich das nicht sehr schön, besonders der Teil: 'BLickwinkelabhängigkeit ist egal, da ich eh gerade vorm Schirm sitze', ist schlichtweg gelogen, da jeder wissen müsste das man von einem Punkt zu einer Fläche nicht nur 90° Winkel haben kann...

Der Teil mit den Autos ist wirklich nicht soo unpassend, denn meist werdens benutzt, um einen, eventuell 2, von A nach B zu bringen und da reicht nunmal ein Smart, das man hier gleich von Anfang an andere AUffassungen vertritt, soll nur verdeutlichen, das der Unterschied zwischen den Schirmen bzw Paneltechnologien eben nicht so gering ist, wie es einige suggerieren mögen!

Noch dazu sind die 'Technischen Daten' bei den TN Schirmen in der Regel erstunken und erlogen, sind somit vorn und hinten nicht mit den Werten von 'den guten' Schirmen zu vergleichen.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist, das z.B. der Kontrast völlig überbewertet wird, ein sehr hoher Kontrast bewirt erstmal eines: Kopfschmerzen (allerdings wird auch hier wieder beschissen, da gern der sog. 'dynamische' Kontrast angegeben wird).
Daher ist auch das erste was man macht, wenn man einen neuen Schirm erhält, den Kontrast (und die Helligkeit) runterzuregeln.

Was sagt uns das?
Richtig, die 'technischen Daten', mit denen die Hersteller werben taugen nur zum Hintern abputzen...


Ein weiterer Punkt ist, das man NTs nicht 'mal eben' testen kann, da brauchts, ähnlich wie bei Netzteilen, recht kosspieliges Equipment, das die meisten wohl nicht haben...

Und der letzte:
Jemand, der noch nie einen wirklich guten Schirm gesehen hat (EIZO ), kann nicht wirklich beurteilen wie gut der Schirm, vor dem er sitzt wirklich ist, denn für ihn ist das der beste Schirm, den er je gesehen hat und das mein ich jetzt ernst.

Vergleichbar ists z.B. mit einem 60PS und 240PS Auto, jemand der noch nie in seinem Leben ein 240PS Auto gefahren ist, kann garnicht wissen, wie sich die 240PS anfühlen (ist vereinfacht, dazu kommen natürlich noch andere Faktoren, sollen aber auch nur das Problem verdeutlichen, das den meisten die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten fehlen)...


----------



## Triple-Y (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

ist jetzt vielleicht offtopic aber ist die Grka des Frederstellers "8400GS" nicht etwas überfordert mit soner Größe  - 24"?


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gegen einen Erfahrungsbericht hab ich nix, nur wenn irgendwer behauptet, irgendetwas nicht wirklich prickelndes würde für alles und jeden Reichen und dazu noch einige Falschinformationen verbreitet, find ich das nicht sehr schön, besonders der Teil: 'BLickwinkelabhängigkeit ist egal, da ich eh gerade vorm Schirm sitze', ist schlichtweg gelogen, da jeder wissen müsste das man von einem Punkt zu einer Fläche nicht nur 90° Winkel haben kann...



Genau das meinte ich...

Sorry aber das hat er nicht gemeint auch nicht geschrieben und schon lange nicht so ausgedrückt, wie du es schreibst. Falschinformationen? Zeig mir das Zitat. Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist egal? Ich glaube da hast du etwas viel hineininterpretiert.

Die Analogie zielt auf das "was wäre, wenn..." ab. Auf das was mit entsprechend Kleingeld möglich ist. Genau das passt hier aber nicht, da eine Preisgrenze gesetzt wurde. Das wäre so als würde ich jetzt im Soundbereich die ganzen Leute mit ihren Teufel- und Logitech-Systemem nieder machen, indem ich von einem Paar Bowers&Wilkins 801d rede. Kostenpunkt 16.000  pro Paar, als 5.1 System > 48.000 

Was du zu den TN-Panels sagst ist vollkommen richtig. Aber warum hast du das nicht schon Anfang an geschrieben? 
Ich zitiere deinen ersten Post:
_
"Warum empfiehlst du ihm 24" TN Schirme?!
Sowas ist doch Mist, bei der Größe..."

_Auf die Frage: "Was haltet ihr davon?", antwortest du, ohne weitere Erläuterung

_"Nix, auch nur ein billig-TN Teil, das in der Größe absolut NICHT zu empfehlen ist!"

_Dein dritter Post ist eine Ansammlung von Ein-Zeilern.

Und erst im vierten fängst du wirklich an, mal eine Gegenüberstellung von IPS, TN zu machen.

Sorry, aber von deinen insgesamt 7 Post sind nur 2 wirklich hilfreich und fachgebunden.

Bitte verstehe mich jetzt nicht falsch. Wenn du gutes fundiertes Fachwissen hast, dann nimm dir auch die Zeit das auszudrücken. Und verlier dich nicht in unendlichen nichtsnutzigen Geplänkel zwischen "Gut und Böse".


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Triple-Y schrieb:


> ist jetzt vielleicht offtopic aber ist die Grka des Frederstellers "8400GS" nicht etwas überfordert mit soner Größe  - 24"?



Naja, von der GraKa her könnt man schließen, das der Threadstarter nicht wirklich spielt, denn die 8400GS taugt kaum für mehr als Office/Multimedia.


----------



## ulukay (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Analogie zielt auf das "was wäre, wenn..." ab. Auf das was mit entsprechend Kleingeld möglich ist. Genau das passt hier aber nicht, da eine Preisgrenze gesetzt wurde. Das wäre so als würde ich jetzt im Soundbereich die ganzen Leute mit ihren Teufel- und Logitech-Systemem nieder machen, indem ich von einem Paar Bowers&Wilkins 801d rede. Kostenpunkt 16.000  pro Paar, als 5.1 System > 48.000



teufel und logitech systeme sind auch mies 

aber was der vergleich 500 vs 50.000 euro soundsystem mit 300 euro TN vs 400 euro PVA panel TFTs zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft

wie ich schon sagte, vorher genau überlegen ob es sinnvoll ist hier ein bisl einzusparen wohlwissend dass man diesen schirm über jahre haben wird und man auch stundenlang da reinschaut


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



ulukay schrieb:


> aber was der vergleich 500 vs 50.000 euro soundsystem mit 300 euro TN vs 400 euro PVA panel TFTs zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft



Wenn ich den Thread richtig gelesen habe, geht es hier um nen Niedergemachten HP TN-Panel der 600  kostet, nicht 300.

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne hast du auch einen Eizo ins Spiel gebracht. Einen Eizo für 400? Eher ab 1.300  aufwärts.

Ich stelle fest: Kein Vergleich zwischen 300 und 400, sondern zwischen 600 und 1300.

Was den Vergleich angeht, habe ich mit Absicht das gewählt, um zu zeigen, dass diese Monitore wegen des Preises nicht vergleichbar sind.


----------



## ulukay (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a292694.html
es geht um den hier - der kostet 550

und einen eizo mit s-pva bekommst für 800 
http://geizhals.at/eu/a262584.html


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Spooky schrieb:


> Da würde ich dir ganz klar den *HP w2408h* empfehlen. Das ist der wohl beste TN-Panel 24" den du momentan erhalten kannst.



Ich hatte mich auf das bezogen. Das war der Startschuss der Diskussion ob TN oder PVA. Das mit dem Hyundai war schon längst geklärt und der Thread im Grunde beendet.

Was den Eizo angeht. Gut zu wissen. Im PCGH-Preisvergleich habe ich auf die Schnelle nur einen für 1.300  gesehn.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Nun, man sollte von _einem Exemplar_ nicht auf alle schließen, besonders da die Panele bei TN teilweise stärker gewechselt werden als Unterwäsche, besonders bei den 22" Schirmen kann man nie wirklich wissen, was man denn wirklich bekommt...


----------



## Spooky (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Spooky
> 
> Sorry, aber du scheinst nicht wirklich zu wissen, wovon du sprichst, schau dir erstmal einen wirklich tollen Schirm an und komm dann nochmal wieder, ich hatte schonmal ein paar wirklich gute Schirme, darunter auch einen Eizo...



Und du solltest mal von deinem hohen Ross runterkommen und nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren!  Ich klick mich hier aus, denn hier gibt es ja schon genug "Experten".


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Triple-Y schrieb:


> ist jetzt vielleicht offtopic aber ist die Grka des Frederstellers "8400GS" nicht etwas überfordert mit soner Größe - 24"?


Ich habe sowieso vor mir eine Geforce 8800 Ultra zu kaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Na, dann hast doch genug Asche fürn Eizo schirm!

Nimmst halt statt der Ultra "nur" 'ne GTX, die nicht soo viel langsamer ist und schon passts.


----------



## exa (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

auf die gefahr hin das ich mich wiederhole...

stefan, schön das du so viel fachwissen hast, aber einfach zu sagen "gelogen" ist einfach nur unpassend, denn dann muss ich dich als lügner bezeichnen; ich habe aus eingener erfahrung geschrieben, da es KEINERLWEI, nicht im geringsten irgend ein SICHTBARER (nicht das du jetz wieder mit messgeräten kommst) nachteil an dem HP2408h ist, wenn man am schreibtisch vor ihm sitzt, nichts zu sehen von eine abschattung am rand oder farbverschiebung, auch habe ich geschrieben, das ich bei 170 grad seitenblick kaum farbverschiebung erkenne, die farben sind nicht der brüller, aber jeder stellt sich seine farben sowieso ein wie ers mag, ich habe noch nicht einen bekannten, der natürliche farben aufm schirm hat, nicht weil es nicht möglich wäre, sondern weil viele gar nicht wissen was natürliche farben sind, woher auch??? da muss dann schon ein hue messgerät her, das abhängig von der raumbeleuchtung die natürlichsten farben anzeigt...

wenn du einem laien einen eizo schirm hinstellt, und sagst: stell mal die farben natürlich ein, ich wette mit dir um 10000 euro, das er es nicht hinbekommt...

und ihr schlagt einfach sachen vor, die nicht gefragt sind, es sind 600 euro vorgegeben, was besser ist interessiert noch nicht einmal wenns darüber liegt, scheiß egal wie gut die farben, oder wie gut der kontrast ist, wie man in der schule sagen würde: thema verfehlt, sechs!!!

oder kennst du das märchen von dem gärtner, der aus einem busch eine perfekte kugel schneiden sollte??? er schneidet,und schneidet und schneidet, immer mehr grünzeug fällt, schließlich hat er die perfekte kugel, geometrisch einmalig, dann kommt der chef des gärtners und sagt "schöne kugel, aber wo ist der busch???"

zudem muss man mal das P/L verhälnis betrachten, ich kann absolut keinen verstehen, der darauf nicht achtet, bei jedem test denn ich lese, fällt mein erster blick nicht auf das endergebnis der leistung sondern auf die preis leistungs note, denn was nutzt es dir wenn du den perfekten schirm hast, ihn aber eig gar nicht brauchst, weil es der 30 % billigere auch getan hätte???


----------



## ulukay (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

eben - es sind 600 euro vorgegeben und warum sollte er um 600 euro einen tn panel tft kaufen wenns einen mit PVA für das geld gibt?

willst du behaupten ein tn panel tft sei besser als der oben genannte?


----------



## exa (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

um ehrlich zu sein das kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ich glaube auch nicht das ihr es könnt, habt ihr die teuren messgeräte zu hause um objektive vergleiche anstellen zu können, und habt ihr ihn schonmal live gesehen???

nur weil es eine bessere technik(auf dem papier) hat, heißt das noch lange nicht das diese gut eingesetzt wird...

ich vertraue nur auf fundierte tests, ohne diese braucht mir keiner zu kommen, was nutzt mir eine S-Klasse, die zwar technisch auf dem papier super genial ist, aber von mercedes so umgesetzt wurde, das mir bei 200kmh der keilriemen reißt??? da hab ich dann lieber nen polo, den ich über stock und stein jagen kann...

der hyundai war auch interessant für mich, bis die fehlende hdmi schnittstelle auffiel, ab da war er gestorben für mich...


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



exa schrieb:


> stefan, schön das du so viel fachwissen hast, aber einfach zu sagen "gelogen" ist einfach nur unpassend, denn dann muss ich dich als lügner bezeichnen


Dir scheint nicht klar zu sein, was eine Lüge ist, das ist nämlich eine absichtliche falschaussage!

Zu sagen, das die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit nicht ins Gewicht fällt, ist eine solche Lüge, denn man sollt eigentlich davon ausgehen können, das jeder in der Schule gelernt hat, das, wenn man von einem Punkt aus, auf eine Fläche schaut, die Winkel zu den Rändern hin kleiner denn 90° werden.

Um mla zu verdeutlichen, wie es ausschaut, hier und da ein Bild, besonders bei letzterem ist die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit sehr schön zu erkennen, man beachte den etwas dunkleren oberen Teil...

Und das hat rein garnix mit der Ausleuchtung oder so zu tun, das ist die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, die in der Praxis viel mehr ins Gewicht fällt als du (und andere) wahrhaben wollen.

dit:
hier noch ein Beispiel zur Blickwinkelabhängigkeit und dem Thema, das die ja kaum relevant wäre...

Daher sind Aussagen wie 'Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist egal, weil ich gerade davor sitze' einfach nur Lügen, man belügt sich selbst und auch andere, denn der wo die Aussage tätigt, weiß es eigentlich besser (3eck annyone??).


exa schrieb:


> der hyundai war auch interessant für mich, bis die fehlende hdmi schnittstelle auffiel, ab da war er gestorben für mich...


Seltsam, das Hyundai da anderer Meinung ist und einen HDMI Port auf der Seite angiebt 


exa schrieb:


> zudem muss man mal das P/L verhälnis betrachten, ich kann absolut keinen verstehen, der darauf nicht achtet, bei jedem test denn ich lese, fällt mein erster blick nicht auf das endergebnis der leistung sondern auf die preis leistungs note, denn was nutzt es dir wenn du den perfekten schirm hast, ihn aber eig gar nicht brauchst, weil es der 30 % billigere auch getan hätte???


Ahjo, du bist also einer von denen, die TN Panels krampfhaft schön reden müssen, right?!

However, bei einem 'Human Interface Device' sollte der Preis sekundär sein, dient es doch als Schnittstelle zum Computer und schaut man selbst längere Zeit auf den Schirm...

Aber es macht natürlich Sinn, sich einen Schirm zu kaufen, der einige offensichtliche/gravierende Nachteile hat, die einem dann dazu bewegen den Schirm nach spätestens 2 Jahren zu entsorgen statt ein besseres Gerät von Anfang an zu kaufen, das so gut ist, das mans benutzt, bis es die Grätsche macht...

Ersteres ist übrigens deutlich teurer als letzteres, denn die Zeit der Benutzung wird ja gern verleugnet oder das man irgendwann mal entdeckt, das TN Schirme doch nicht so prickelnd sein könnten...


----------



## ulukay (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> dit:
> hier noch ein Beispiel zur Blickwinkelabhängigkeit und dem Thema, das die ja kaum relevant wäre...



das sollte wohl EIN blau sein oder 

und ja bevor ich mir im abstand von 3 jahren TN panels kaufe kaufe ich lieber im abstand von 6 jahren doppelt so teure PVAs
im endeffekt gleiche kosten - aber ich habe 6 jahre lang meine augen mit einer wesentlich besserer bildqualität verwöhnt


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Jep, ist ein Shot der Seite, URL steht im Bild.

Ist auch nur ein Beispiel für die Auswirkungen der BLickwinkelabhängigkeit und soll den Standpunkt 'abba das ist in der Praxis nicht relevant' widerlegen...

Ein weiteres Beispiel wären auch Shooter mit Himmel -> Himmel ist dunkel, bis man nach oben schaut, dann wirds heller...


----------



## raptor14 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

just my 2 cents:

habe den Hyundai 241 jetzt auch schon ne Weile (auch für unter 600 Eus bekommen) und bin ausgesprochen zufrieden.

super zum zocken, videos schauen und auch I-Net und Office ...


----------



## exa (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dir scheint nicht klar zu sein, was eine Lüge ist, das ist nämlich eine absichtliche falschaussage!
> 
> Zu sagen, das die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit nicht ins Gewicht fällt, ist eine solche Lüge, denn man sollt eigentlich davon ausgehen können, das jeder in der Schule gelernt hat, das, wenn man von einem Punkt aus, auf eine Fläche schaut, die Winkel zu den Rändern hin kleiner denn 90° werden.



und habe ich was anderes behauptet??? klar ist bei tn der blickwinkel schlechter als bei anderen panels, aber du scherst alles über einen kamm und sagst das bei ausnahmslos allen tn panelen dieser blickwinkel schon beim normalen davorsitzen stören würde, und das ist offensichtlich falsch (= lüge  ), denn bei meinem schirm ist das nicht der fall, ich hab das mit verschiedenen sachen getestet (schwarzbild, weißbild, verschiedene farben) weil auch ich meine bedenken hatte was das tn angeht, aber ich hab mir gesagt, mach dir ein eigenes bild, wenns so schlimm is kannste ihn zurückschicken, nur sah ich da keinen grund, weil es eben ein wirklich guter schirm ist. auch habe ich jetz schon 2 mal gesagt das es bei meinen tests selbst bei einem realen blickwinkel von 170 grad nur leichte farbverschiebung in richtung rot gibt, erfahrungen interessieren dich anscheinend nicht



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Um mla zu verdeutlichen, wie es ausschaut, hier und da ein Bild, besonders bei letzterem ist die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit sehr schön zu erkennen, man beachte den etwas dunkleren oberen Teil..
> 
> Und das hat rein garnix mit der Ausleuchtung oder so zu tun, das ist die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, die in der Praxis viel mehr ins Gewicht fällt als du (und andere) wahrhaben wollen.
> 
> ...





als beispliel bringst du hier bilder eines hannsg, der zuerst einmal ein 28 zoll panel hat und zweitens genau das gemacht hat was ich in meinem vorigen post beschrieben habe: er hat gute technik miserabel eingesetzt...




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Daher sind Aussagen wie 'Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist egal, weil ich gerade davor sitze' einfach nur Lügen, man belügt sich selbst und auch andere, denn der wo die Aussage tätigt, weiß es eigentlich besser (3eck annyone??).



siehe oben, meine erfahrung sagt was anderes...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Seltsam, das Hyundai da anderer Meinung ist und einen HDMI Port auf der Seite angiebt
> Ahjo, du bist also einer von denen, die TN Panels krampfhaft schön reden müssen, right?!



hmm dann hats woanders dran gelegen, kann sein das ich das jetz verwechsel, ich hab mir ziemlich viele schirme angeschaut, für mich pers muss es da einen grund gegeben haben...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> However, bei einem 'Human Interface Device' sollte der Preis sekundär sein, dient es doch als Schnittstelle zum Computer und schaut man selbst längere Zeit auf den Schirm...



es kommt eben darauf an womit man zufrieden ist... wenn man was normales macht, reicht mir auch ein polo, wenn ich sportlich fahren will muss es eben ein R8 sein
bei schirmen ist das R8 für mich bei video und bildbearbeitung und heimkino erreicht, aber ich brauche den schirm um im internet zu surfen, am tag vllt eine stunde zu zocken, und 2 mal in der woche nen film zu schauen



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber es macht natürlich Sinn, sich einen Schirm zu kaufen, der einige offensichtliche/gravierende Nachteile hat, die einem dann dazu bewegen den Schirm nach spätestens 2 Jahren zu entsorgen statt ein besseres Gerät von Anfang an zu kaufen, das so gut ist, das mans benutzt, bis es die Grätsche macht...



ich habe vor diesen schirm lange zu nutzen... für den pc, wenn ich genug geld hab kommt mir sowieso noch ein andere ins haus für heimkino und fernsehen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

@Exa

Das Problem der Blickwinkelabhängigkeit existiert auch bei anderen TN Schirmen, beim HannsG ists nur sehr deutlich, merkt man meist auch erst, wenn man mal 'nen einfarbigen Screen hat, aber auch im Alltag ists durchaus merkbar und störend, früher oder später fällt einem das auf.

However, bessere Schirme mit PVA Panel sind bei 24" Größe nicht soo viel teurer als dass man unbedingt einen mit TN nehmen müsse, von daher...


----------



## Tremendous (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Also ich empfehle den Iiyama ProLite B2403WS-B1. Tolles Teil, das muss ich schon sagen!
Und für 360,00 EUR kaum zu toppen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Naja, Iiyama war früher mal für sehr gute, hochwertige aber nicht allzu teure Schirme bekannt, momentan sind sie irgendwie ziemlich Gesichtslos und haben fast nur Billigschirme im Programm...

However, das ist auch nur ein 'standard TN Schirm', nix wirklich überragendes, das du davon begeistert bist, liegt daran das du noch nie einen wirklich guten Schirm gesehen hast...


----------



## Tremendous (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Naa, Google hat noch was ausgespuckt dazu 

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/LCD-Monitore-Full-HD-24-Zoll,testberichte-239928.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Damit widerlegst du meine Aussage nicht, schau dir mal den Test genau an...


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Also wenn ich euch richtig verstehe dann sollte ich lieber einen Monitor mit PVA-panal nehmen. Gut. Immoment schwanke ich zwischen dem hier vorgeschlagenen Hyundai und dem hier. Was meint ihr, welchen sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Hyundai, ist neuer, hat mehr Eingänge (z.B. HDMI, Component).


----------



## sockednc (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Tremendous schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle den Iiyama ProLite B2403WS-B1. Tolles Teil, das muss ich schon sagen!
> Und für 360,00 EUR kaum zu toppen!


 
Doch...
BenQ G2400W, da muss ich jetzt nichts mehr sagen, oder!?!
http://benq.de/products/LCD/?product=912&page=specifications 370


----------



## Mantiso90 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

TN Panel oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Klar, was sonst, auch als Geiz-is-geil Panel bezeichnet


----------



## Mantiso90 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Würde mal gerne ein PVA und TN panel im direktvergleich nebeneinandern sehen^^. Will mir nähmlich auch bald einen 22" gönnen. 24" is mir dann doch zu übertrieben, weil die derzeitigen Graakas sogar schon bei 1680 Auflösungen + AA und AF ins schwitzen kommen.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Hi schreibt mir mal nen guten 24TFT bis 400Euro oder ist des schon zu wenig was das 22Zoll??


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Würde mal gerne ein PVA und TN panel im direktvergleich nebeneinandern sehen^^. Will mir nähmlich auch bald einen 22" gönnen. 24" is mir dann doch zu übertrieben, weil die derzeitigen Graakas sogar schon bei 1680 Auflösungen + AA und AF ins schwitzen kommen.


Naja, was gibts da viel zu sehen?
Die Farben sind bei TNs schlechter, da weniger vorhanden und teilweise gedithert wird (mit entsprechend doofen Folgen) und der Blickwinkel ist besser, was gerade bei großen Schirmen wichtig wird, nimm einfach mal ein einfarbiges Bild und schaus dir mal auf 'nem großen TN Schirm an und achte mal drauf, wieviele Farben du siehst 

Noch dazu ändert sich das ganze, wenn du nur leicht die Position änderst -> unbrauchbar...



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hi schreibt mir mal nen guten 24TFT bis 400Euro oder ist des schon zu wenig was das 22Zoll??


Was hälst davon??
Nur etwas über 400, zwar ein 22" Schirm aber Auflösung vom 24" und dazu noch ein wirklich gutes Panel.

dit:
Ansonsten halt der Samsung 215TW.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Wäre ok! und nen echter 24? bzw. mit 75 Hz


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

1. da gibts in dem Preis noch nix, das nächst beste wär der Hyundai W241D, für 550
2. die 75Hz kannst aber gleich wieder knicken, das bringt dir nur Ärger -> viele Schirme arbeiten nur mit 60Hz, egal was für ein Signal reinkommt...


----------



## asdf1234 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Hi ich suche auch einen 24" mein alter 19" NEC ist defekt... naja welchen nun nehmen den HP w2408h mit 5ms Reaktionszeit oder den Hyundai W241D, 24" mit 6ms Reaktionszeit wo ist der Unterschied zu den beiden TFTs nur der Preis oder ist der Hyundai besser ? lol die Produzieren ja auch Pkw hehe ich kenne mich auf den Gebiet nicht so aus bei prad.de hat der HP sehr gut abgeschnitten und er ist auch fürs Spielen geeignet beide TFTs schaffen  1920x1200 ... ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Schau dir doch mal die aktuelle PCGH an, da siehst, wie gut ein (sehr guter) PVA Schirm abschneidet, nicht nur Blickwinkel auch die Farben bzw farbbrilianz.

Kurzum: der HP ist kein Vergleich zum Hyundai W241D!


----------



## asdf1234 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Ja aber dafür müssen Abstriche in der Bildqualität gemacht werden


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Ja aber dafür müssen Abstriche in der Bildqualität gemacht werden


Inwiefern?

Der Hyundai hat halt das aufwendigere, bessere, aber auch teurere Panel. TN-Zellen sind ungleich simpler, aber haben halt Nachteile gegenüber den aufwendigeren VA- oder IPS-Zellen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Ja aber dafür müssen Abstriche in der Bildqualität gemacht werden


Bei dem HP bzw den billigen TNs allgemein, ja, da hast du Recht.

Bei den teureren VA Panels ists halt mit das beste wo gibt, Bildtechnsich...


----------



## asdf1234 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Wäre dann aber einer 24" nicht zu klein wenn man auf 2 x 3870x2 umsteigen würde ?

Welche Auflösung wäre da inordnung ein 30" ist bestimmt passender oder ? Die Karte sind ja immerhin auf 8800 Ultra Niveau.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Nein, 24er sind optimal, Pixel nicht zu groß, Auflösung nicht zu groß.

Die 30er haben wiederum eine viel zu hohe Auflösung, 2560x1600 also das ist wirklich heftig, damit zocken kannst vergessen, außer halt etwas ältere Spiele (die diese AUflösung u.U. nicht unterstützen)


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die 30er haben wiederum eine viel zu hohe Auflösung, 2560x1600 also das ist wirklich heftig, damit zocken kannst vergessen, außer halt etwas ältere Spiele (die diese AUflösung u.U. nicht unterstützen)


Hat ein Kumpel von mir gekauft, weil im sein 22" CRT zu klein war und er nicht dauernd seinen beamer mit 3m Leinwand anhaben wollte. 
Er zockt glaubich meistens interpoliert, 1920xirgendwas oder so (auch weil z.B. die PS3 kein Duallink kann). sieht aber sehr gut aus, der Dell interpoliert sehr gut.
Und auf der 2560x1600 braucht man kein FSAA mehr (er hatte ca 4fps unter Crasis mit ner 8800GTX). 

Die 24er sind halt toll für (HD-)TV. Ich finde ohnehin dass auch normales TV (z.b. DVB-T) auf nem guten TFT lange nicht so matschig aussieht wie auf nem Plasma oder LCD mit diesen großen Pixeln.
22er geht auch, wenn man die meiste Zeit davor sitzt, aber da haben die meisten keine full-HD Auflösung.
Aber 24er mit gutem Panel und dann in 3m Abstand sich lümmeln und Bluray schauen, das stelle ich mir sehr nett vor.


----------



## hansi152 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Nochmal zum Acer Office Line AL2623W
Ist der wirklich nur Office? Oder kann man mit dem auch zocken? Auch Shooter?

Wegen der Eingänge: HDMI is mir eig. wurscht weil als TV bekommn wir bald nen 47" Philips LCD mit Surround Ambilight(wers genau wissen willrod.-NR: 47PFL9732D)

MfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

HDMI brauchts nicht, HDCP reicht, aber nein, das ist kein 'Office Schirm', der heißt nur so, weil da nicht viel dran ist, entsprechend karg ist die Ausstattung.

Von der Verarbeitung solltest auch nicht zu viel erwarten, die dürft ziemlich mies sein...


----------



## hansi152 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

hab schon ein review gefunden:
http://www.pcproawards.com/reviews/110697/acer-al2623w.html

wegen der verarbeitung ist da nix drin


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Verarbeitung kann man auch schwer beurteilen, dazu braucht man auch einen entsprechenden Vergleich, entsprechend sind solche Bewertungen nur Vergleichsaussagen...


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Verarbeitung kann man auch schwer beurteilen, dazu braucht man auch einen entsprechenden Vergleich, entsprechend sind solche Bewertungen nur Vergleichsaussagen...


Ich kann die Acer von einem Freund mit meinem FSC vergleichen. Ergonomisch liegt meiner natürlich vorne, Pivot (wobei ich das nie hernehme), seitlich drehbar auf dem Fuß, großzügig höhenverstellbar, neigbar.

Beim Acer sieht das Plastik halt billiger aus und die Form ist nicht unbedingt ein Hingucker, aber imho sind die solide verarbeitet, also kein klappernder Schrott, wo nach paarmal drücken die Knöpfe abfallen.
Teurere "Günstig-Modelle" wie die Samsung-TNs haben halt besseres Design, Klavierlack Optik usw, und bessere Elektronik drin (Kontraststeuerung etc.)

Die Acer Office Modelle sapren halt auf diesem Gebiet, dafür sind sie eben sehr günstig, und man kann damit schon arbeiten/zocken, wenn das Konto mehr nicht hergibt.


----------



## asdf1234 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

So nun ich habe auch endlich den passenden Monitor für mich gefunden . Ich werde mir wohl den HP Pavilion w2408h, 24", kaufen aber ich gehe vorher natürlich erstmal zu Saturn und schaue mir an wie groß die 24er tatsächlich sind wenn ich vor denen stehe vieleicht reicht mir auch schon ein 22".

Also es ist ein TN Panel und das eignet sich sogar besser zum Spielen die wirkliche Raktionszeit ist bei den teureren Panels über 30 ms und das ist dann eher ungeeignet dafür.

Da ich meinen Monitor sowieso nur für Internet, Spiele Studium und ab und zu mal eine DVD nutze reicht mir der HP vollkommen aus und es ist auch ein sehr guter Monitor zum Spielen. Ausserdem gefällt mir auch die Farbe und die Form wenn mir die 24" dann doch zu groß sind (die max. Auflösung ist ja auch zum Spielen zum Teil zu hoch) hole ich mir den Samsung 226 mit dem kann man echt nichts Falsch machen ich bin schließlich kein Grafiker der unbedingt ein teures Panel haben muss.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Also es ist ein TN Panel und das eignet sich sogar besser zum Spielen die wirkliche Raktionszeit ist bei den teureren Panels über 30 ms und das ist dann eher ungeeignet dafür.


Kinder, wo schnappt ihr nur immer so einen Unsinn auf? In der Tat ist es eher so, dass die günstigen TN-Panels je nach Farbwerte Übergangszeiten von teils 25ms oder mehr haben. Daher gibts Overdrive ja zum Teil auf für TN. Die z.B. 5ms-Angabe ist nur der Minimalwert für genau einen Farbübergang.

Lediglich bei In-plane-switching (IPS) sind sie Reaktionszeiten über das gesamte Spektrum relativ gleichmäßig.

Es stimmt zwar, dass man mit VA-Panels früher aufgrund hoher Reaktionszeiten nicht gut zocken konnte. Aber spätestens seit Overdrive ist das Schnee von gestern, vorausgesetzt die Elektronik arbeitet gut und erzeugt keine Artefakte, Coronas oder Output-Lag.
Aber die teureren TFTs sind im Grunde genauso zockertauglich wie die TNs, außer vielleicht man ist ein CS-Kiddie und hat das Tausend-Yard-starren. 

Deine Idee ist jedenfalls gut, schau dir das Ding vor dem Kauf an, dann kannst du Größe, Blickwinkel, Farben usw. selber einschätzen, was das ist ja alles von TFT zu TFT zu verschieden. Ein HP für 300 EUR kann ein ganz anderes Bild haben als ein Samsung für das selbe Geld. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für teurere Modelle. Kleine oder größere Unterschiede gibt es immer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Also es ist ein TN Panel und das eignet sich sogar besser zum Spielen die wirkliche Raktionszeit ist bei den teureren Panels über 30 ms und das ist dann eher ungeeignet dafür.


Das ist ein Märchen, völlig veraltet, informier dich lieber mal über den aktuellen Zustand, z.B. in der c't an, 20/07, Seite 105, da schneidet das ach so spieletaugliche TN Panel garnicht so gut ab!!

Die PVA Schirme sind idR zwischen 11,3ms (rise and fall, sw, NEC LCD2470WNX) und 14,3, der Viewsonic VX2435VM fällt da etwas ausm Rahmen, das TN ist zwar hier bei 6,6ms, aber bei gtg schauts anders aus, da sind die ach so lahmen VAs zwischen 10,4ms (FSC P24W-3, dicht gefolgt vom NEC), hier patzt aber der Samsung 245B mit 21,3ms.

Und wenn du der c't in diesem Punkt nicht glaubst, dann glaub dem Lars Craemer, der auch *KEIN WORT* zur Spieleuntauglichkeit des VA Schirms sagte, _ganz im Gegenteil!!!_


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Man darf da auch nicht vergessen, dass die häufig von Herstellern bei der Werbung angegebenen grey to grey Zeiten nur ein einfacher Tonwechsel sind, und nicht wie bei s/W der komplette Zyklus mit fall und rise.
Und jede Panelart reagiert unterschiedlich auf bestimmte Grautonwechsel. Daher kann ein Gerät mit 3ms gtg sogar langsamer sein als ein anderes mit 10ms s/w.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Naja, wenn man etwas ehrlicher ist unds nüchterner betrachtet, dann kann man nur zu dem Schluss kommen, das TN = Beschiss ist, weil bei den Angaben gelogen wird, das sich die Balken biegen, nur um einigermaßen mit hochwertigen Schirmen mitzuhalten, während die Angaben der guten Schirme recht ehrlich sind...

Die Reaktionszeit ist da _ein Punkt_, beim Blickwinkel ists noch viel deutlicher, da wird 'mal eben' ein anderes 'Messverfahren' eingesetzt, bei den Farben sind die TNs auch nicht gut, das sind immer noch 6bit Panels + Dithering 

Schade eigentlich, das die Hersteller es nötig haben unehrlich zu sein...


----------



## asdf1234 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Was für ein Panel hat der NEC MUltisincy 1970GX ?

Der ist schon sehr alt aber so wie dort die Farben dargestellt werden und die Spieletauglischkeit ist Perfekt am liebsten hätte ich den selben nur in größer gibts so etwas vergleichbares ? Muss nicht zwingend von NEC sein du hattest doch mal so ein hyundai monitor empohlen ist der noch gut als 24" oder gibts noch andere morgen schaue ich erstmal ob 22 oder 24 dann sehe ich weiter.

Edit: Der hier in Schwarz ist der OK : http://www.geizhals.eu/a249421.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

TN, bei 19ern gabs kaum IPS/VA Panele 

Beim Hyundai meinst den W241D??

Würd aber eher diesen NEC nehmen, der aber anscheinend kein HDCP hat...


----------



## asdf1234 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Den hier hattest du mal gepostet http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a292694.html der ist günstiger als der NEc aber auch besser oder schlechter ?

Der schaut auch gut aus alles in Schwarz...

Was ist mit den http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a227406.html Premiam MVA Panel ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

naja, der NEC hat ein Samsung  Super PVA Panel, der Hyundai 'nur' ein 'normales' PVA Panel und der LG hat ein P-MVA Panel von AU Optronics.

Siehe auch hier (de.wikipedia.org kannst meist in die Tonne kloppen, immer erst en.wikipedia.org versuchen!)


----------



## asdf1234 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Ja und welches ist nun besser ?

Warscheinlich das Samsung Super PVA Panel... ist das P-MVA Panel sehr viel schlechter

Der Dell UltraSharp 2407WFP-HC ist doch auch gut der hat Super PVA und HDCP für ca. 600 soll ich den bestellen ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Also vom Panel und der Technik dürft der NEC der beste der 3en sein, danach kommt der Hyundai und der LG aufm letzten Platz.

HDCP brauchst du, wenn du vor hast, auf dem PC HD Videos mit Kopierschutz zu schauen.


----------



## asdf1234 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Was sind den HD Videos ich schau nur DVD wenn überhaupt auf dem Monitor  ich denke mal der NEC ist eine gute wahl mit Super PVA Panel...

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a249419.html gibts ein ähnlichen von NEC ich will den in schwarz... was ist der Unterschied zu dem hier http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a249421.html ?

Sind die NECs high end und kommen die an die eizos S2411 W:
S2431 W:  HD2441 W ran von der Bildqualität usw.. ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a249419.html gibts ein ähnlichen von NEC ich will den in schwarz... was ist der Unterschied zu dem hier http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a249421.html ?


Farbe des Ständers....


asdf1234 schrieb:


> Sind die NECs high end und kommen die an die eizos S2411 W:
> S2431 W:  HD2441 W ran von der Bildqualität usw.. ?


Naja, der EIZO ist schon noch ein Stückchen besser, zumal der Vorteil der EIZOs ist, das sie keine gravierenden Schwächen besitzen, zumindest bei der Bildqualität.
Auch hat der EIZO auch ein Lichtsensor, was durchaus recht sinnvoll ist.


----------



## asdf1234 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

OK dann bin ich noch am ueberlegen ob Eizo oder den NEC... 1000 Euro fuer ein Monitor ist ziemlich viel.

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis gegenueber dem NEC der gehoert ja mit den Samsung Super PVA Panel auch mit zu den besten 24 Zoeller.

Der Eizo ist auch so Dick im Vergleich zu den anderen TFTs


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Hat das LG eigentlich bekannte Nachteile/Probleme? Der niedrige Preis ist ja scho nett für ein 24" Gerät, und HDCP hat er auch.


----------



## hansi152 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Ohhhhh der gefällt mir auch

Stefan sag was dazu!


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Also ein (Internet) bekannter hatte ihn und ist von einem Samsung 215TW gekommen, fand den LG nicht soo schön, die Farben waren nicht so prall, wobei der 215TW mit das beste ist wo gibt...


----------



## asdf1234 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



hansi152 schrieb:


> Stefan sag was dazu!


 
lol

Können wir ne Eizo S2411 W Sammelbestellung machen ?

Der Monitor ist doch echt ein Traum...


----------



## hansi152 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

wie direkt von Eizo?

kk geht klar ich mach mit wenn ihn um 600 krieg

Aber jz im ernst:
Eizo (oder einem Elektronik-Großhändler) is es jz shice-egal ob er jz ne Sammelbestellung mit 5 Monis hat oder ob er ihn einzeln verkauft.
Im Gegenteil, er wird sich besonders freuen, dass er eine Sammelbestellung an verschiedene Orte liefern darf.(Wenn er sich das überhaupt antut)

Max. 5-8% kriegste imho bei so 10-15 Monis


----------



## asdf1234 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Also habe mir heute man die 22" und 24" angeschaut und ich muss sagen das die 24 Zöllern schon wirklich riesen dinger sind.

Da ich meine Ultra 8800 gerade verkauft habe und ich noch warte bis die 9800GX2 oder die 9800GTX rauskommt habe ich noch etwas Zeit.

Bei Media Markt habe ich mir heute einen sehr guten Samsung Monitor angeschaut 24" der hatte auch das Super PVA Panel von Samsung und kostete 1140 der ist vergleichbar mir den Nachfolger vom Eizo S2411 W den HD2xxx der kostet ähnlich viel und die Bildqualität war wirklich vom Feinsten eine bessere Darstellung gibt es kaum von der größe Her würde mir ein 22 Zöller reichen doch so ein schöner 24 Zöller hat schon was besonderes wobei die neuen Grafikkarten von nVidia richtig power haben werden und da lohnt sich das mal richtig.


----------



## Mantiso90 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Werde mir warscheinlich auch nen 24" gönnen. Die werden immer Interessanter, vorallem dann wenn die neuen Graaka generationen rauskommen die das auch locker schaffen werden, wie du schon gesagt hast


----------



## asdf1234 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Jetzt hat man ja auch schon die Möglichkeit mit SLI oder CF den Monitor voll auszunutzen eine Ultra oder 3870X2 reicht da ja auch schon. 

Ich frage mich allerdings wie das mit den Preisen wird, entweder werden die neuen 9800 Grafikkarten sehr teuer > 600 oder die Preise der momentanen 8800 Karten fallen etwas und die neuen Karten werden auf Ultra Niveau verkauft. 

Wenn man in so hohen Auflösungen spielt braucht man ja auch eigentlich kein Kanten glättung oder 2 Fach würde schon ausreichen.


----------



## Mantiso90 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Die 9800 GX2 wird auf jedenfall um die 500 Euro kosten, wie es schon in verschiedenen Meldungen zu lesen war. Die darauf folgenden Modelle (9800GTX etc.) werden sich denke ich so bei 300-400 euro einsiedeln. HOffe ich zumindest^^. Werde aber erstmal den RV770 Von ATI/AMD abwarten, vlt. erlangen sie ja mit dem die Leistungskrone mal wieder zurück für ne Zeit


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Bei Media Markt habe ich mir heute einen sehr guten Samsung Monitor angeschaut 24" der hatte auch das Super PVA Panel von Samsung und kostete 1140


Du meinst den ~1000 teuren 245T, oder??

ALlerdings musst bei Samsung aufpassen, die sind leider oft nicht so ganz still...


----------



## asdf1234 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Ich war heute bei Saturn da haben die den Eizo S2411 W schon für 949 das ist sehr günstig macht der auch irgendwelche Geräusche ?

Hat der Monitor auch alle extras ?


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

hmm.... so, da bei mir das interesse an einem neuen tft erwacht ist habe ich mich hier mal durchgekämpft.

mein erster kandidat ist der hier besungene nec... das user-review bei amazon läßt allerdings einen faden beigeschmack zurück - da kann ich meinen tn ja gleich behalten wenn ich lese dass das teil ungleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet ist und unter treppenbildung leidet... oder hatte der typ nur ein montagsgerät erwischt?
-> klick


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Hm, ist schwer zu sagen. Ausleuchtung schwankt häufig von Gerät zu Gerät, mit wenigen Ausnahmen (mein FSC P19-2 ist praktisch perfekt, und das wurde damals auch in so ziemlich jedem Test hervorgehoben. Keine Ahnung, wie FSC das schaffen konnte, während andere es nicht gebacken kriegen).

Bei den Treppchen, das müsste man sich wohl ansehen. Normale Streifen sind ja zu erwarten bei 256 Graustufen, aber wieder heller werden sollte da eigentlich nichts.
Mehr Treppchen und sonstige Streifen deuten oft auf falschen Kontrastwert hin. Denn bei 8Bit LUT gibt es nur einen Kontraswert, bei dem der TFT die vollen 16,7 Mio Farben anzeigen kann.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

hmm.... beim studieren der prad-tests schneidet der dell 2407WFP irgendwie besser als der nec ab.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

@Stormbringer
Auf die Prad Tests kannst nix geben, schau dir die Testergebnisse an -> alles Super.
Darauf kann ich getrost verzichten.

Wenn du gehaltvolle Aussagen möchtest, bleibt dir nur die c't, die ist in diesem Fall sogar kritisch (ja, man glaubt es kaum, sogar an 'nem EIZO motzen die rum, echt unglaublich!)

In der Ausgabe 20/07 ist z.B. ein recht aktueller Test drin...


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

die habe ich hier irgendwo herumliegen.... muss ich mal nachsehen.

der eizo ist mir allerdings definitiv zu teuer - warum ein 24" monitor im endeffekt so teuer ist wie ein billiger 40" tv muss ich nicht verstehen. egal.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> warum ein 24" monitor im endeffekt so teuer ist wie ein billiger 40" tv muss ich nicht verstehen. egal.


Helligkeitssensor, 12 Bit LUT, etc.
Einige der (teureren) EIZOs sind schlicht und einfach Grafiker-Monitore, für die gibts dann sogar Blendschutzrahmen oder wie diese Dinger heißen oder sie kommen mit Farbmaus.
Aber für Zuhause ist es fast schon Overkill. da kann man teils 200 EUR sparen und bekommt immer noch einen sehr guten TFT, wenn man statt Eizo zu den guten Samsungs, FSCs etc. greift. Andere verbauen ja durchaus teilweise dieselben Panel, nur halt nicht mit ganz so viel Luxus-Schnickschnack.


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

also der test in der c't ist ebenfalls mehr als durchwachsen... wenn man das so ließt und das geld für einen eizo nicht lockermachen möchte, dann könnte man es fast sein lassen... 

edit: was ist den von den apple-displays zu halten? jemand ein rauchbares review zur hand?


----------



## mFuSE (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ...der eizo ist mir allerdings definitiv zu teuer - warum ein 24" monitor im endeffekt so teuer ist wie ein billiger 40" tv muss ich nicht verstehen. egal.



Sagt ein BMW Fahrer 
.... Tja .... solange du dir keinen Skoda zulegst bleibt das jetzt auf dir sitzen 



Das die CT Eizo kritisiert ist fein, denn makellos sind auch diese Monitore nicht (zumindest eben die "billig" Geräte von Eizo - die richtig teuren fangen mit ner 2 - oder 3 bei nem 4 stelligen Betrag an ).


Muss mir mal diesen CT Test durchlesen  



Edit:
Nicht falsch verstehen:
Ich bin immer noch von Eizo überzeugt und halte die für das Maß aller Dinge :p
Im Vergleich zu einem Aldi TFT kriegt man sowieso nur die Kretze ... und bei anderen gehobenen Monitoren sind immer noch Abstriche gegenüber meinem S2110W zu machen. Er kann zwar vieles besser, aber nicht alles perfekt.
Die einzige große Schwäche ist z.b. die Kontraststabilität .. diese schwankt - selbst bei einem Eizo tatsächlich je nach Blickwinkel. Allerdings merkt man das im Alltag nie - man muss schon spezielle Testbilder dabei ansehen bei denen feinste Grauverläufe ineinander laufen.


----------



## benjasso (28. Februar 2008)

*Panelarten - Infoseite*

Ich hab hier was Interessantes zu den Panel-Arten gefunden. Vor allem auch unten der Vergleich mit den Blickwinkel, wobei die Qualität zu wünschen übrig lässt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Links/rechts ist bei TNs ja noch OK, aber oben/unten ist wirklich übel!


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

also, ich bin inzwischen etwas weiter. 

der s2411 ist mir zu teuer - irgendwo muss man halt eine linie ziehen.
hier nun meine teilnehmer imm rennen
s2231 22" für ca. 550.-
für knapp 220.- mehr gibt den wohl fast perfekten s2431 24"
jetzt habe ich noch einen tn von eizo entdeckt: s2401 24" für 630.-
haben die das tn-panel besser als die konkurrenz hinbekommen? hat jemand nen gescheiten test oder sogar das panel mal selbst gesehen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Auch Eizo kann nicht zaubern, daher würd ich nicht davon ausgehen, das das TN Teil besonders gut ist...
PS: du hast den 2231 2x verlinkt.

Ev. solltest noch den Lenovo L220x in Betracht ziehen, 22", VA Panel, 1920x1200, für ~430, allerdings nur VGA + DVI, also recht 'Basic' das Teil


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch Eizo kann nicht zaubern, daher würd ich nicht davon ausgehen, das das TN Teil besonders gut ist...
> PS: du hast den 2231 2x verlinkt.
> 
> Ev. solltest noch den Lenovo L220x in Betracht ziehen, 22", VA Panel, 1920x1200, für ~430, allerdings nur VGA + DVI, also recht 'Basic' das Teil



link gefixt.

besonders gut? hmm.... mir ist die blickwinkel-sache nicht so wichtig... gute farben und ausleuchtung finde ich wesentlich interessanter.
werde mal etwas stöbern müssen was die eizo-tn's betrifft.

den lenovo schau ich mir mal an... 
auf ein va-panel bin ich noch nicht gestoßen... was ist da der unterschied zu tn und pva?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Nun, auch Eizo nimmt nur 'normale' Panele, das einzige was die TFT Hersteller machen ist dem Panel noch eine eigene Elektronik zur Seite zu stellen, die mal mehr, mal weniger gut ist....

Der Hauptunterschied zu TN und PVA ist, ersteinmal das du bei jeder Angabe des TN Panels von vorn bis hinten beschissen und belogen wirst, die Angaben sind also nicht immer in der Praxis nachvollzieh- oder messbar.


Darüber hinaus haben TN Panels idR nur 6bit Farbtiefe, ergo weniger Farben und sind nicht sehr blickwinkelstabil (hast 'nen Motorola V3(i) oder ähnlich bzw kennst jemanden?? da ist 'nen TN Panel quer und man sieht die Nachteile davon mehr als deutlich).

Sprich ist ein Unterschied wie etwa zwischen Selbstzünder (TN) und Fremdzünder (*VA)


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

ich habe mich jetzt für einen 2231 entschieden. ist mir groß genug.


----------



## mFuSE (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich habe mich jetzt für einen 2231 entschieden. ist mir groß genug.





Storm ... jetzt glaub doch endlich mal was man dir einzutrichtern versucht! 
- Audi ist das einzig wahre
- Diesel ist das einzig wahre
- TN ist ******* :p


Ein Punkt davon stimmt zumindest aufjedenfall :p
Selbst Eizo kann nicht zuaubern und ich sehe die TN Eizo Monitore eher als einen Tribut an die Geiz-it-Geil Gesellschaft 
Selbst Prad / zumindest User im Prad Forum schreiben von Eizo unwürdiger Qualität - allerdings jetzt nicht speziell im Zusammenhang mit dem S2231 .. finde leider nicht mehr um welchen Monitor es genau ging - weiß nur - es ging um die Ausleuchtung .. die neuen Monitore sollen eine Zeitlang das Problem gehabt zu haben daß eine Seite deutlich heller war als die andere - für Eizo ein Skandal ^^



Wenn du schon 500 für einen Monitor ausgibt legt nochmal 200 drauf und du hast was vernüftiges xD
Selbst 700 für einen 24" sind ja ein Witz!!!


Soviel habe ich vor par Jahren für eine 19" Röhre gezahlt - und für meinen 21" sogar noch mehr :p


Ich meine .. entweder richtig billig/günstig ... soo schlecht sind die nun auch wieder nicht ... und man weiß was man hat oder halt gleich richtig.
Aber ein TN ist egal von welchem Hersteller nichts halbes und nichts ganzes


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

ist ja gut.... hier meine meinung: 
- audi ist gut, bmw besser. 
- diesel gehören auf den acker. 
- TN ist ******* :p

also. immerhin eine übereinstimmung. 

ich hab den 22" jetzt bestellt (ist ja ein spva) - mir ist das groß genug... vor allem weil noch ein weiterer 22" auf meinem schreibtisch steht. 
dafür habe ich jetzt meinen alten 19" ausrangiert.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich hab den 22" jetzt bestellt (ist ja ein spva) - mir ist das groß genug... vor allem weil noch ein weiterer 22" auf meinem schreibtisch steht.
> dafür habe ich jetzt meinen alten 19" ausrangiert.


Eiso doch ein Eizo. Dann isses ja gut. 

Die Eizo-TNs sind wohl wirklich ein Zugeständnis an Geiz ist geil, aber ich würde mir da eher ein Premium-Gerät einer anderen Marke holen, bevor ich zum Eizo-Sparmodell greife.
VA-Geräte gibts ja auch von Hyundai, LG, FSC, Acer etc.


----------



## mFuSE (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Dann bin ich einfach mal gespannt was es so über den Monitor zu berichten gibt 


Die Macken der ersten Produktionswochen sollten mittlerweile ja alle ausgebügelt sein ^^


----------



## benjasso (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Kann mir mal einer sagen, sicher nur als Vermutung, ob und wie viel Geld sich sparen lässt, wenn man mit dem Kauf eines 24" noch 3-6 Monate wartet? Wenn man was ordentliches will, muss man ja um die 600 hinlegen, wird das in absehbarer Zeit sinken?


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Dann bin ich einfach mal gespannt was es so über den Monitor zu berichten gibt
> 
> 
> Die Macken der ersten Produktionswochen sollten mittlerweile ja alle ausgebügelt sein ^^



sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Eiso doch ein Eizo. Dann isses ja gut.
> 
> Die Eizo-TNs sind wohl wirklich ein Zugeständnis an Geiz ist geil, aber ich würde mir da eher ein Premium-Gerät einer anderen Marke holen, bevor ich zum Eizo-Sparmodell greife.
> VA-Geräte gibts ja auch von Hyundai, LG, FSC, Acer etc.



Wenn ichs recht verstanden hab, dann hat er sich den 22" Eizo *S-PVA Schirm* geholt 

Der ja auch im PCGH Test recht gut abgeschnitten hat, bis aufn Preis...


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

ich glaub adrenalize hat nur allgemein zu den eizo-tn's geantwortet... deswegen auch der absatz in seinem beitrag. 

falls noch klärungsbedarf besteht: yep, es ist der 22" mit s-pva panel.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich glaub adrenalize hat nur allgemein zu den eizo-tn's geantwortet... deswegen auch der absatz in seinem beitrag.


Jöööö, du weißt wie ich ticke. 
Genau so hatte ichs gemeint.

@benjasso: Billger werden sie werden, aber ob sich 6 Monaten da ausreichend viel tut? Momentan etabliert sich ja so langsam 22 Zoll als gefragte Größe. Wobei es bei 24 schon besser aussieht. Vor knapp einem Jahr gabs da fast keine Auswahl, und Preise ab 750 EUR aufwärts. Mittlerweile gibts die günstigsten 24er PVAs (LG, Hyundai) ab 520 EUR ca.


----------



## hansi152 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Ich würd mir gern den Lenovo holen den Stefan so gern empfiehlt,
ABER:
Der Schirm ist seit Ende Oktober bei GH, aber wirklich nirgends aber auch nirgends lieferbar! 
Hast du überhaupt schon mal einen in Natura gesehen, Stefan? Gabs den schon mal lieferbar oder gabs ihn noch nie in dem Zustand? Ist i-wo ein Test dazu?(BTW: Google sagt Ja:bei notebookreview.com)

MfG


:In den Staaten dürfte es ihn schon lange geben....


----------



## mFuSE (4. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich glaub adrenalize hat nur allgemein zu den eizo-tn's geantwortet... deswegen auch der absatz in seinem beitrag.
> 
> falls noch klärungsbedarf besteht: yep, es ist der 22" mit s-pva panel.





Und? .. Immer noch nicht da? 

Need Erfahrungsbericht ^^


----------



## Stormbringer (4. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Und? .. Immer noch nicht da?
> 
> Need Erfahrungsbericht ^^



leider noch net da... need more geduld.


----------



## mFuSE (4. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

k


----------



## asdf1234 (5. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

HI, ich habe mich nun endlich entschieden nach langem überlegen ob ich 1000 oder mehr für einen Monitor ausgeben soll oder ob ich mir lieber für deutlich weniger Geld einen 24" mit TN Glossy Panel holen soll.

Ich bin nun zu zwei Monitoren gekommen den Hp 2408h (http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a283099.html) und den NEC AccuSync LCD24WMCX (http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a276598.html).

Beide Monitoren haben fast den selben Preis, haben beide HDMI, 5ms , schaffen 1920x1200 und besitzen ein Glossy Panel (wobei ich mir nicht 100% sicher bin ob der NEC auch eins hat).

Also die Frage ist nun welchen nehmen ?

Warum ich mich gegen den Eizo 24" mit SPVA entschieden habe und auchgegen den 30" Samsung mit SPVA ist das die einfach zu teuer sind für normale heim Monitore lohnt sich soetwas nicht. Ich bin der Meinung das ist nur etwas für Leute die auch Beruflich damit ihr Geldverdienen (webdesigner oder Grafiker etc.) für Leute die den PC nur dazu benutzen um Video Spiele zu zocken oder für normale Anwendungen reicht ein TN Glossy völlig aus wobei das Glossy Panel oft so toll wirkt das man denkt die Darstellung ist besser als bei den teureren Eizos etc. .. so kam es mir zumindest vor als ich mir die Monitore bei Media Markt angeschaut habe ;D

Ausserdem ist die Auflösung von 1920x1200 sowieso schon sehr hoch man kann kaum ein gutes Spiel zocken mit AA so das man ausreichend fps hat und braucht schon CF oder SLI dafür. Viele Spiele starten garnicht mehr bei der Auflösung mit AA/AF weil die Leistung fehlt und somit fallen 27 oder 30" schonmal ganz weg.

Also welchen der beiden Monitore sollte ich nehen den NEC oder den HP ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ?


----------



## Stormbringer (5. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

mein tipp: wenn beide der vorgeschlagenen panels tatsächlich glossy sind, dann nimm keinen. das ist ein mediamarkt feature... also mehr schein als sein.


----------



## asdf1234 (5. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Das hat nix mit Media Markt zu tun, der HP2408 hat auch auf prad.de sehr gut angeschnitten ich war verwundert und auch erfreut das endlich mal ein Elektro Großfachhandel auch solche Monitore hat die in Test aufgeführt werden. Ich kaufe ihn sowieso nicht dort habe mich nur informiert wie die Größe ist 22 -24 usw. im Inernet sind alle Monitore sehr viel günstiger.

Mit meinen NEC LCD 19" den ich 2 Jahre habe war ich sehr zufrieden der hatte auch ein High Glossy und ein 22" getesteter Asus Monitor der in PCGH getestet wurde der dort als bester Monitor abgeschnitten hat war auch ein High Glossy schön das du aber da anderer Meinung bist als die PCGH experten


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Er meinte das anders, mit 'Mediamarkt Feature' meint er, das es toll klingt, geil ausschaut und in der Praxis zum brechen ist!

Von daher *FINGER WEG VON GLOSSY PANNELS; DIE SIND MÜLL!!*


----------



## asdf1234 (6. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Nö, ich kauf mir so einen wieso ist das Müll kann ich nicht nachvollziehen das Bild kommt viel besser rüber sogar noch besser als bei den Eizo 24" mit SPVA  und das hat auch nix mit Media Markt feature zu tun 80% der Monitore waren normale TN und PVA /SPVA Panel ohne Glossy.

Mein alter NEC 1970GX hatte auch ein Spiegelndes Bild und das war wunderschön so einen in 24" habe ich mir gewünscht und den neuen NEC oder eben HP gefunden , mir reicht es aus verstehe garnicht wo dein Problem ist. Die super teuren SPVA Panel sind Müll weil die sich garnicht lohnen vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis her für Heimanwender dann lieber ein großen LCD Fernseher für das Geld es ist zwar nur 20 Tage Arbeit für mich doch ich gebe keine 1000 euro für einen 24" Monitor aus wenn ein deutlich günstigeres Model sogar besser für Spiele ist zum Surfen und anderen Anwendungen reicht mir weiterhin der 19" völlig aus ich hoffe du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will. 

Die frage ist nur ob der NEC oder der HP ?

 Was habt ihr beide eigentlich für Monitore ?

Würde ich am Computer arbeiten dann hätte ich mir es nocheinmal überlegt ganz klar doch den PC habe ich momentan zu 95% nur zum vergnügen ausserde bin ich momentan auf spar Kurs da wir ein neuen A6 Avant 6 Zylinder haben der verbraucht nun etwas mehr als der alte  .


----------



## mFuSE (6. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> mein tipp: wenn beide der vorgeschlagenen panels tatsächlich glossy sind, dann nimm keinen. das ist ein mediamarkt feature... *also mehr schein als sein*.


im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 




asdf1234 schrieb:


> Nö, ich kauf mir so einen wieso ist das Müll kann ich nicht nachvollziehen das Bild kommt viel besser rüber sogar noch besser als bei den Eizo 24" mit SPVA  und das hat auch nix mit Media Markt feature zu tun 80% der Monitore waren normale TN und PVA /SPVA Panel ohne Glossy.



Damit war nicht gemeint das es sich bei solchen Monitoren ausschließlich um Media Markt Exponate handelt 



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Mein alter NEC 1970GX hatte auch ein Spiegelndes Bild und das war wunderschön so einen in 24" habe ich mir gewünscht und den neuen NEC oder eben HP gefunden , *mir reicht es aus verstehe garnicht wo dein Problem ist*..



Ich auch nicht!
Du bist mit sowas zufrieden dann ists ok!
Aber warum fragst du dann uns nach unserer Meinung? Die passt dir dann auch nicht also was willst du überhaupt?




asdf1234 schrieb:


> Die super teuren SPVA Panel sind Müll weil die sich garnicht lohnen vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis her für Heimanwender dann.




Zum Glück hast du nicht zu entscheiden was sich für den Heimanwender lohnt und was nicht


----------



## Elkgrin (6. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



			
				asdf1234 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit meinen NEC LCD 19" den ich 2 Jahre habe war ich sehr zufrieden der hatte auch ein High Glossy und ein 22" getesteter Asus Monitor der in PCGH getestet wurde der dort als bester Monitor abgeschnitten hat war auch ein High Glossy schön das du aber da anderer Meinung bist als die PCGH experten



Immer das geile Argument mit nem Testsieger von irgend einer Zeitung. Die Tester bekommen meinetwegen fünf Monitore vorgesetzt/ suchen sie sich aus und testen diese dann. Nur weil einer davon davon auf Platz 1 liegt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass dieser dann die Referenz in Sachen Monitor marktweit ist. Wie kann ein Test von fünf Monitoren auch den Besten unter vllt tausenden verfügbaren rausfinden... Und zum Thema Experte, ne da sag ich lieber nix ^^

Das betrifft übrigens nicht nur Monitore, das gilt für alle möglichen Produkte.



			
				asdf0815 schrieb:
			
		

> ausserde bin ich momentan auf spar Kurs da wir ein neuen A6 Avant 6 Zylinder haben der verbraucht nun etwas mehr als der alte



Das sind mir die liebsten.. erst dickes Auto fahren wollen und dann rumheulen wegen Benzin. Genauso wie die etlichen deutschen "Millionäre", die sich Yachten kaufen und dann nur im Hafen rumstehen, weil se keine Kohle fürn Sprit haben. Oder dicke 750er Bemers/Vschlagmichtot Sterne, welche bei ersten Anzeichen von Schnee mit 70 auf Schnellstraßen unterwegs sind. Da komm' ich um einen herzhaften Lacher leider nicht drumrum :/

PS: weniger Smilies und Plenk das nächste Mal, danke .


----------



## Stormbringer (6. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Er meinte das anders, mit 'Mediamarkt Feature' meint er, das es toll klingt, geil ausschaut und in der Praxis zum brechen ist!



stimmt - das wollte ich damit sagen, auch wenn vielleicht nicht mit solch drastischen worten. 
ist aber natürlich nur meine meinung. ich könnte mir bei home-panels (und dementsprechenden "dunklen" umgebungsvariablen) noch eher eine brauchbarkeit vorstellen als bei notebooks (die man ja per definition immer woanders im einsatz hat - also auch an hellen orten).
haben wollte ich sowas trotzdem nicht - ich habe bei meinem dell-notebook extra das glossy abgewählt.



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr beide eigentlich für Monitore ?



kann ich dir sagen... ich habe einen syncmaster 225bw (22" tn) dem ich ein ganz schlechtes zeugnis ausstelle. aber das hat sich ja bald erledigt... 

@fuse: nein, immer noch nicht da.


----------



## mFuSE (7. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> @fuse: nein, immer noch nicht da.



mpf .... Zeit wirds ... intressiert mich wirklich wie der Gute sich so schlägt ^^

@
*Mit meinen NEC LCD 19" den ich 2 Jahre habe war ich sehr zufrieden der hatte auch ein High Glossy und ein 22" getesteter Asus Monitor der in PCGH getestet wurde der dort als bester Monitor abgeschnitten hat war auch ein High Glossy schön das du aber da anderer Meinung bist als die PCGH experten
*
mm ..


asdf1234 schrieb:


> Würde ich am Computer arbeiten dann hätte ich mir es nocheinmal überlegt ganz klar doch den PC habe ich momentan zu 95% nur zum vergnügen ausserde bin ich momentan auf spar Kurs da wir ein neuen A6 Avant 6 Zylinder haben der verbraucht nun etwas mehr als der alte  .



mm ..... kann es sein das du eher drauf schaust was geilo porno Platz 1 (vermeintlich) super duper ist ohne eine wirklich eigene Meinung zu haben?

Und wie schon geschrieben ... brüste dich lieber nicht mit einem niedlichen 6Zylinder wenn du deswegen am Hungertuch nagen musst - das wirkt nicht sehr imposant 

* Was habt ihr beide eigentlich für Monitore ?*

Ich habe den der mir damals von den Erfahrungsberichten her am meisten zugesagt hat - und nicht aufgrund irgendeiner Schw*** Punktzahl, Top Platzierung etc (Wobei diese natürlich die Darstellung diverser User untermauert haben )

Dieser Thread gab dann letztendlich den Ausschlag:
http://prad.de/board/thread.php?threadid=22275


Ohne diesen Thread würde ich
a) noch heute überlegen welchen ich nehmen soll
b) irgendeinen billig TFT genommen hätten 


Ergo ist es ein *Eizo S2110W *


Edit:
Die Bilder in jenem Thread gehen immer noch - obwohl dieser von 2005 ist ^^

Mal anklicken .. und dann vll selber über deine Behauptung lachen wie toll Glossy Pannels sein sollen und diese gar besser als "echte S-PVA" Pannels wären 

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9503/img02963fr.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/2935/img02727ne.jpg


.. Nein ... das apple ist kein TN ... leider leider fehlt hier ein TN Pannel, würde recht eindrucksvoll ... untergehen :p


----------



## Adrenalize (7. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> .. Nein ... das apple ist kein TN ... leider leider fehlt hier ein TN Pannel, würde recht eindrucksvoll ... untergehen :p


Evtl. ein mieses IPS? 
Apple hatte ja teilweise schon so Krückenpanels verbaut. Besonders schlimm müssen ja die 13" TNs in den iBook G4 gewesen sein, da war jedes Taschenrechnerdisplay farbstabiler.

Der Eizo hat natürlich einen superfiesen Kontrast, das sieht man auf den Fotos schon ganz gut.

BTW: Ich hab neulich mal die Helligkeit meines FSCs hochdrehen müssen, und zwar auf das Doppelte. Bin jetzt bei 20 von 100. 
Evtl. hat die Beleuchtung doch etwas nachgelassen. Ich weiss noch, dass die C't damals bemängelte, der FSC sei zu hell. Ok, ausgeliefert wird er mit 100% Helligkeit Werkseinstellung. Wenn ich ihn hochdrehe brennts mir immer noch die Netzhaut weg.


----------



## Elkgrin (7. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



			
				mFuSE schrieb:
			
		

> .. Nein ... das apple ist kein TN ...



Was ist denn noch schlechter als TN? Weil das wirds dann wohl sein... Oder du solltest die Gardine mal waschen, die du über den Moni gelegt hast 



			
				Stormbringer schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe einen syncmaster 225bw (22" tn) dem ich ein ganz schlechtes zeugnis ausstelle



Welche Probleme sind das denn? Falls dus schonmal wo gepostet hast reicht auch ein Link dahin  Mal davon ab hört man aber oft, dass die 225 und 226er BW und CW Rotz sind. Warum die dann noch gekauft werden weiß ich auch nicht 

@all

Nen Kollege hat sich vor mehreren Wochen einen Moni, ich _glaub_ Hyundai, mit S-IPS Panel gekauft (Schminkspiegel). Er hat mir einen Film vorgespielt. -> Ist es normal, dass sich das Bild _lila_ verfärbt, wenn man da schräg draufschaut? Er meinte, das liegt an der Beleuchtung des Zimmers, aber wieso soll das so sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Nein, das liegt daran das es ein IPS Panel ist, an der Lilafärbung bei dunklen Tönen erkennt man sie, siehe Wikipedia.


----------



## Stormbringer (7. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Elkgrin schrieb:


> Welche Probleme sind das denn? Falls dus schonmal wo gepostet hast reicht auch ein Link dahin  Mal davon ab hört man aber oft, dass die 225 und 226er BW und CW Rotz sind. Warum die dann noch gekauft werden weiß ich auch nicht



also links-rechts-blinkwinkel geht noch, aber oben unten ist brutal grausam. das merkt man schon wenn man zum filmschauen z.b. die stuhllehne entriegelt und sich zurücklehnen will. ganz schlecht: farbdarstellung bzw. farbneutralität und natürlich die ausleuchtung des monitors (schön zu sehen bei dunklen hintergrundbildern).

selbst der alte syncmaster 940b (ja,auch ein tn) ist besser mit der farbdarstellung.

@fuse: versandbestätigung!


----------



## mFuSE (7. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> @fuse: versandbestätigung!



jaa, dann bin ich mal gespannt 
Mit viel GLück kommts ja vll am Samstag an ^^




Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der Eizo hat natürlich einen superfiesen Kontrast, das sieht man auf den Fotos schon ganz gut.




Jai, einfach ein Traum  
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/2935/img02727ne.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9620/img03630be.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9503/img02963fr.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/97/img02677wi.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/2407/img03717yu.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8205/img03682yp.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8448/img04384mk.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1900/img03923xd.jpg


----------



## Stormbringer (7. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

hoffe auch auf samstag...


----------



## mFuSE (7. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Evtl. ein mieses IPS?
> Apple hatte ja teilweise schon so Krückenpanels verbaut. Besonders schlimm müssen ja die 13" TNs in den iBook G4 gewesen sein, da war jedes Taschenrechnerdisplay farbstabiler.




mm .. wäre intressant, dann könnte man natürlich den Eizo besser einschätzen ^^

Ist wohl so eins hier:
http://www.apple.com/de/displays/specs.html

Aber eben das tolle mit der stillen Produktumstellung ... ka was da vor 3 Jahren drin war xD

edit:
ehm ja .. grad gesehen: Ja ... S-IPS Pannel ^^


			
				lordraziel schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Modell hatte keine Pixelfehler und eine, für ein IPS Panel, sehr gute Ausleuchtung. Mitunter war dies die beste Ausleuchtung die ich bisher bei Geräten mit diesem Panel sehen konnte.



Eigentlich wirklich *kein schlechtes Gerät* ... aber hey .. es wird mit einem Eizo verglichen :p



Adrenalize schrieb:


> BTW: Ich hab neulich mal die Helligkeit meines FSCs hochdrehen müssen, und zwar auf das Doppelte. Bin jetzt bei 20 von 100.
> Evtl. hat die Beleuchtung doch etwas nachgelassen. Ich weiss noch, dass die C't damals bemängelte, der FSC sei zu hell. Ok, ausgeliefert wird er mit 100% Helligkeit Werkseinstellung. Wenn ich ihn hochdrehe brennts mir immer noch die Netzhaut weg.




mm ... ich glaub es waren sogar 3 Jahre? .. oder doch 5? ... zumindest irgendwo so ne Zahl gelesen gehabt - und bis dahin hat so ein Display die *hälfte *seiner Helligkeit eingebüßt 


Es war aufjedenfall nicht unwesentlich und auch ich bin glücklich das ich noch massig Spielraum nach oben zum regeln habe 



Muss mal schaun wenn so in 2 Jahren die Grantie für meinen S2110W am auslaufen ist ob man da vll nicht Kulanzmäßig was machen kann ... immerhin müsse ich die Helligkeit ja auf 30% aufdrehen oder so


----------



## asdf1234 (16. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

So habe mir nun ein neuen Monitor bestellt kommt nächste Woche mit der 8800GT OC dann kann ich testen mit hoher Auflösung momentan habe ich noch einen 19"  und den C2D E6850@3.8GHz

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a276598.html


----------



## mFuSE (16. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

uff ... das ist schon viel Schotter für ein TN Pannel ....

Aber solangs gefällt ists scho Recht ^^


----------



## asdf1234 (16. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Ja , ich war am überlegen ein neuen TFT für unter 500 für Spiele und normale Anwendungen. 

Erst dachte ich ein 22" würde reichen doch als ich mir die 24" angeschaut habe dachte ich mir die sind noch etwas besser in der größe und schaffen auch 1920x1200 das ist OK fürs Spielen und eine Single Grafikkarte reicht aus.

Wer 30" will braucht SLI oder CF und 26,27 und 28 schaffen meist auch nicht mehr wie 1920x1200 von daher... die PVA Panel sind auch zu teuer und nur für Grafikker zu gebrauchen die TN Panel sind etwas besser für Spiele.

Dann musste ich mich nur zwischen den HP2408 und den NEC entscheiden und ich denke der NEC gefällt mir besser wobei er auch eine sehr gute Ausstattung hat und auch ein sehr feines High Glossy was nicht so extrem Spiegelt wie bei den HP. Für Spiele sind beide gleichgut geeignet und der NEC ist auch vom Preis her nur 20 teurer.

Einen 24" mit PVA gibt es ja nicht für unter 500 und wenn schon PVA dann auch gleich ein Super PVA doch für das Geld kann man sich auch einen wunderschönen 40" Flachbildfernseher kaufen... da stimmt es nicht so ganz das eignet sich dann nicht mehr so toll für Heimanwender.

Ich habe bei notebooksektor bestellt, soll auch ganz gut sein der Shop...


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Einen 24" mit PVA gibt es ja nicht für unter 500 und wenn schon PVA dann auch gleich ein Super PVA doch für das Geld kann man sich auch einen wunderschönen 40" Flachbildfernseher kaufen... da stimmt es nicht so ganz das eignet sich dann nicht mehr so toll für Heimanwender.


Doch, gibts -> schau mal bei vv-computer nach dem Yaruka oder so.


----------



## mFuSE (16. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Wer 30" will braucht SLI oder CF und 26,27 und 28 schaffen meist auch nicht mehr wie 1920x1200 von daher... die PVA Panel sind auch zu teuer und nur für Grafikker zu gebrauchen die TN Panel sind etwas besser für Spiele.



Nein ^^
Damals sagt man über 1680*1050 und 1920*1200 das gleiche 
Deshalb habe ich mir auch den 21" und nicht den 24" gekauft da ich keine Lust hatte nen 7900GTX-SLI fahren zu müssen.

Nichtmal 2 Jahre später ist 1600/1680 Mainstream und schon von einer 130 9600GT Einsteigerkarte flüssig darstellbar 


Wenn man eine Sache draus lernen soll, dann das man nicht immer verallgemeinern sollte und ein wenig für die Zukunft vorplant  (Was im IT Bereich nicht immer sinnvoll geht )


Man kann auch deine Aussage PVA sei nur für Grafiker einfach nicht stehen lassen, das ist schlicht Unsinn.




asdf1234 schrieb:


> Einen 24" mit PVA gibt es ja nicht für unter 500 und wenn schon PVA dann auch gleich ein Super PVA



Na und?
Ich habe damals für meinen 21"" Eizo über 1000 gezahlt und jammere deswegen nicht rum.
5 Jahre Einsatzdauer eingeplant relativieren das ganze dann auch ganz schnell wieder.


Von der Bildqualität und Performance kann man noch Jahre zehren, TN braucht kein Mensch - erst Recht nicht die Gamer. Das ist einfach ein dummes Vorurteil.

Wem TFT zu langsam ist wird sowieso mit *keinem *Pannel glücklich und muss eine Röhre nehmen.


----------



## asdf1234 (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Na und?
> Ich habe damals für meinen 21"" Eizo über 1000 gezahlt und jammere deswegen nicht rum.


 
Solltest du aber ein 21" mit für 1000 ist ehrlich zum jammern 

Ich Plane nicht in Jahren wie lange ich mein tft behalte sondern suche etwas das zu mir passt und ich bin nicht Einzige mit der Meinung das sich die teuren 1000 Monitore nur für Anwender eignen die damit ihr Geld Verdienen wenn du das nicht so siehst und dir ein 1000 Monitor kaufst um Crysis zu zocken dann tust du mir wirklich leid.

Lieber ein gutes TN Panel als ein billig PVA von einem billig Hersteller, ich habe das Geld auch für ein SPVA von Eizo wollte mir auch erst so einen holen doch es lohnt sich für mich nicht habe ich festgestellt  und ich habe die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Lieber ein gutes TN Panel als ein billig PVA von einem billig Hersteller, ich habe das Geld auch für ein SPVA von Eizo wollte mir auch erst so einen holen doch es lohnt sich für mich nicht habe ich festgestellt  und ich habe die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.


Genau, du musst es nur lange genug wiederholen, dann glaubst du es am Ende selbst! 
Ob ein 1000 EUR TFT sein muss, muss jeder für sich selber wissen. Aber die PVAs und IPS-Geräte sind einfach allroundtauglicher und haben imho insgesamt das deutlich bessere bild. Stormbringer hat es ja auch festgestellt mit dem Eizo vs Samsung.
Ich hab damals (muss wohl knapp 2 Jahre her sein) für mein 19" TFT mit PVA auch gut 400 EUR gezahlt, während es Gamer-Modelle für 200-300 EUR gab. aber ich hab seitdem auch noch kein 19" Gamer-TFT mit TN-Panel gesehen, dass auch nur annähernd so gute Ausleuchtung, Kontrast und Farbwiedergabe hat wie mein Gerät hier.
OK, dafür hab ich evtl. etwas mehr Schlieren und minimales Ghosting, aber das merkt man beim Surfen oder bei filmen garnicht, und bei Spielen auch nur wenn man drauf achtet.
Aber die miesen Farben inkl. Jeanseffekt, den mauen Kontrast und die instabilen Blickwinkel hat man bei TN immer, auch beim Surfen. Und das ist halt der Grund, warum hier in diesem Thread die PVA-Modelle empfohlen werden. Muss ja kein Eizo sein, es gibt da brauchbare 24" Geräte für 500-600 EUR, die ein 400 EUR TN-TFT jederzeit schlagen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Lieber ein gutes TN Panel als ein billig PVA von einem billig Hersteller


err, nein.
Die QUalität hängt hauptsächlich vom Panel ab, die Elektronik ist da nicht soo wichtig (OK, 10bit LUTs oder 12bit wären schon nicht verkehrt)...


asdf1234 schrieb:


> ich habe das Geld auch für ein SPVA von Eizo wollte mir auch erst so einen holen doch es lohnt sich für mich nicht habe ich festgestellt  und ich habe die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.


Was ist sinniger:
a) du gibst 500 für 'ne GraKa + 500 für ein Grundsystem aus
b) du gibst 1000 für einen Schirm aus

Und was von beiden hält länger??
Dir scheint nicht klar zu sein, wie groß der Unterschied der Panels (immer noch) ist und dir scheint nicht so recht bewusst zu sein, das man an einem guten Schirm sehr lange Freude haben kann!!

Der Rechner ist doch ein 'Wegwerfartikel', der 'ne Halbwertzeit von 'nem halben Jahr hat, wie lang hält ein Schirm??

Solltest mal drüber nachdenken ^_^


----------



## Stormbringer (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> ... ein sehr feines *High* Glossy was *nicht so extrem* Spiegelt ...



ist das nicht ein widerspruch in sich selbst?


----------



## mFuSE (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ist das nicht ein widerspruch in sich selbst?



Ich fürchte die Diskussion ist (Genauso wie Raid) einfach fürn Arsch 

Wobei wenn wir grad bei Arsch sind ...



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Solltest du aber ein 21" mit für 1000 ist ehrlich zum jammern


Eigentlich sollten Leute wie du mir und anderen den Arsch dafür küssen :p
Denn durch den Ansturm auf die Eizo Monitore sind die heutzutage erst so billig geworden :p

Das sah vor 3 Jahren noch anders aus ... da war wirklich ein Premiumzuschlag drauf der einen überlegen lies lohnt sich das wirklich.
Die Preise heute dagegen sind wahrlich ein Sonderangebot ... 

Aber so ist's halt ... am besten umsonst und selbst das ist noch zu teuer und können soll es dafür alles nich wahr? 





Adrenalize schrieb:


> Genau, du musst es nur lange genug wiederholen, dann glaubst du es am Ende selbst!
> Ob ein 1000 EUR TFT sein muss, muss jeder für sich selber wissen. Aber die PVAs und IPS-Geräte sind einfach allroundtauglicher und haben imho insgesamt das deutlich bessere bild.




Ich hab ja kein Problem damit wenn er meint es ist für ihn ok ... nur putzig finde ich wenn er meint besser wissen zu müssen was für mich und alle anderen User besser ist 



Gut, wir "auf unserer Seite" schießen vll auch etwas übers Ziel hinaus - aber mein Gott ... man will den Leuten doch nur was Gutes tun  





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> err, nein.
> Die QUalität hängt hauptsächlich vom Panel ab, die Elektronik ist da nicht soo wichtig




Jain .... die Ansteuerung ist mind. genauso wichtig ... ein Klasse Pannel ist nru die halbe Miete wie es z.b. damals die Tests Eizo/Samsung gezeigt haben....

Der Punkt ist einfach der daß es Eizo besser hingekriegt hat als der Pannelverbauer 

Grade in Sachen Overdrive ist viel Feinabstimmung nötig damit es nicht zum Ghosting kommt ... und da war/ist? Eizo einfach die Referenz 




btw:
http://www.tecchannel.de/test_technik/grundlagen/438426/index6.html


Mal par intressante Zahlen:


> Eine Verdoppelung der Sub-Pixel unter zwei verschiedenen Winkeln erhöht den Blickwinkel, der mit S-PVA-Technologie bei 178 oder gar 180 Grad horizontal und vertikal liegt. Bei einfachen PVA- oder MVA-Panels liegt die Obergrenze bei 170 Grad.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...





Es ist ja fast schon so eine Diskussion wie .. reicht eine 8800GTS oder muss es 8800Ultra SLI sein ...



Eigentlich sollte man son Fazit stehen lassen wie: Jedem wie es beliebt, da der Monitor aber die Schnittstelle Mensch/PC ist die die meisten Informationen überträgt und auch am meisten mit den Ergonomieaspekten zu tun hat, sollte gerade hier nicht gespart werden....


----------



## Elkgrin (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



			
				mFuSE schrieb:
			
		

> da der Monitor aber die Schnittstelle Mensch/PC ist die die meisten Informationen überträgt und auch am meisten mit den Ergonomieaspekten zu tun hat, sollte gerade hier nicht gespart werden...



Was sind denn die _wirklichen_ ergonomischen Vorteile eines (guten) VA Panels gegenüber einem (guten) TN Panel? (lilaPS lass ich hier mal raus lol)

Mir würde auf die schnelle nur der Blickwinkel einfallen. Wie so vieles ist Ergonomie auch Auslegungssache .


----------



## Stormbringer (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Elkgrin schrieb:


> Was sind denn die _wirklichen_ ergonomischen Vorteile eines (guten) VA Panels gegenüber einem (guten) TN Panel? (lilaPS lass ich hier mal raus lol)
> 
> Mir würde auf die schnelle nur der Blickwinkel einfallen. Wie so vieles ist Ergonomie auch Auslegungssache .



farbwiedergabe?
bessere ausleuchtung - wobei mir hier nicht klar ist was das überhaupt mit dem paneltyp zu tun hat... oder ist das einfach nur bauartbedingt?


----------



## Elkgrin (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> farbwiedergabe?
> bessere ausleuchtung - wobei mir hier nicht klar ist was das überhaupt mit dem paneltyp zu tun hat... oder ist das einfach nur bauartbedingt?



Farbwiedergabe schädigt die Augen? Kann schon sein, dass VA Panels etwas bessere Farben zeigen (hab mal was von 16,7 Mio Farben zu 16,2 Mio Farben gelesen), aber _ergonomiekritisch_ ist das für mich nicht.

Ausleuchtung? Liegt wohl eher am Monitorhersteller, weniger am Panel selber. Lichthöfe bzw. dunkle Flecken hab ich zumindest bei meinem Untermonitor nicht.

Edith meinte, ich sollte mich verbessern:
Es kann auch am Panel liegen, siehe Stormies Abenteuer mit seinem 226XX  Scheint der typische Fall von Zukauf von Billig-TNs von NoNames seitens Samsung zu sein.


----------



## mFuSE (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Schlechte Ergonomie heißt nicht zwangsläufig bei längerer Benutzung Blind werden 

Alles was Bildqualität/Bildstabilität betrifft.
Ja ... es läßt sich nicht alles zu 100% einem technischen Bauteil zuordnen, die Übergänge sind fließend.


Als Surftstation tut hier im Haus ein Billig MediaMarkt TN Acer Gerät wunderbar seinen Dienst (@Storm, was hat sich Acer negatives geleistet wovon man wissen müsste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ich bin sogar äußert zufrieden mit diesem Pannel.


Aber als Allround Monitor für mich? Nie im Leben 
Auchwenn ich den par Monate benutz habe nachdem meine Röhre abgebraucht ist bis ich mir den Eizo gekauft habe.



Vergleichsphotos ansehen - Vergleiche im Laden ziehen - und selbst testen ftw ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> bessere ausleuchtung - wobei mir hier nicht klar ist was das überhaupt mit dem paneltyp zu tun hat... oder ist das einfach nur bauartbedingt?


Nein, hat nichts mit dem Panel zu tun, aber in ein 500 EUR TFT baust du als Hersteller halt eine bessere Beleuchtung ein als in ein 200-300 EUR TFT, oder? 
Ich sehe es ja bei meinem, die Ausleuchtung ist quasi optimal, keine hellen ecken, nichts. Mein Kumpel hat ein günstigeres 19" breitbild von FSC, da hast du Aufhellung in den Ecken, und oben rechts heller als unten links usw.
Wobei VA auch generell mehr abdunkelt als TN glaubich. TN ist ja eine normal-white Technik, also ohne Strom an den Zellen geht das Licht durch, VA ist normal-black, da geht ohne Strom kein Licht durch die LCs



Elkgrin schrieb:


> Farbwiedergabe schädigt die Augen? Kann schon sein, dass VA Panels etwas bessere Farben zeigen (hab mal was von 16,7 Mio Farben zu 16,2 Mio Farben gelesen), aber _ergonomiekritisch_ ist das für mich nicht.


Ja, nur das die 16,2 Mio Farben nicht echt sind, die sind gedithert. Ein TN schafft meist technikbedingt 262.144 echte Farben (da sie afaik nur eine 6 Bit LUT nutzen, warum auch immer. Geiz?), der Rest ist interpoliert, was zu Artefaktmustern auf einfarbigen Flächen führen kann (Jeans-Effekt)
Und die Blcikwinkelstabilität und Kontraststabilität sind halt nicht gut, bei TN-widescreens und viel Weiß (z.b. Word Dokument) kann es sein, dass nach oben und unten das weiß ins hellblau abdriftet. Zumindest sehe ich da immer Farbverläufe dann. zu dritt vor nem TN-TFT proggen ist auch nicht so prickeln, die Leute die außen hocken sehen teils die Farben eben schon anders und können kleine Texte schwerer lesen. Nach 3h C++ code entziffern tun dir dann die Augen und der Kopf weh... 


> Ausleuchtung? Liegt wohl eher am Monitorhersteller, weniger am Panel selber. Lichthöfe bzw. dunkle Flecken hab ich zumindest bei meinem Untermonitor nicht.
> 
> Edith meinte, ich sollte mich verbessern:
> Es kann auch am Panel liegen, siehe Stormies Abenteuer mit seinem 226XX  Scheint der typische Fall von Zukauf von Billig-TNs von NoNames seitens Samsung zu sein.


Kann evtl. auch an der Paneltechnik liegen bzw. am Panelhersteller. aber in der Regel sparen die halt überall, wenn schon das Display ein Geiz-ist-Geil Modell ist. Fiel mir zumindest oft auf, dass in Testberichten bei den TNs über ungleichmäßige ausleuchtung gemeckert wird, bei den teuren VA-modellen ist es weniger oft ein Kritikpunkt. Wenn man 500-600 EUR löhnt erwartet man halt auch ne gute Ausleuchtung. Da ist man freilich zu wenig Kompromissen bereit.

Es ist halt hier wie immer im Leben: Wenn es dir das Wert ist, gönne es dir,m sonst lass es. Ein BMW M3 und ein alter Ford Escorth bringen dich beide von A nach B, ein günstiger TFT und ein Premium-Modell zeigen dir beide ein Bild.
Es ist letzlich immer nur die Frage, wie geizig man sich selbst gegenüber ist. Der eine braucht das teurere Auto, der andere den teureren TFT, der dritte gar beides, der Vierte nimmt die billigen Sachen und spart auf was anderes. 
Jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ja, nur das die 16,2 Mio Farben nicht echt sind, die sind interpoliert. Ein TN schafft meist technikbedingt 262.144 echte Farben (da sie afaik nur eine 6 Bit LUT nutzen, warum auch immer. Geiz?), der Rest ist interpoliert, was zu Artefaktmustern auf einfarbigen Flächen führen kann (Jeans-Effekt)


Nein, nicht Interpoliert sondern gedithert.

Siehe das Dithering bei 16bit Framebuffer bei älteren Spielen.


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Es ist halt hier wie immer im Leben: Wenn es dir das Wert ist, gönne es dir,m sonst lass es. Ein BMW M3 und ein alter Ford Escorth bringen dich beide von A nach B, ein günstiger TFT und ein Premium-Modell zeigen dir beide ein Bild.
> Es ist letzlich immer nur die Frage, wie geizig man sich selbst gegenüber ist. Der eine braucht das teurere Auto, der andere den teureren TFT, der dritte gar beides, der Vierte nimmt die billigen Sachen und spart auf was anderes.
> Jeder so wie er mag.


Dem Vergleich kann ich mich nicht anschließen, da er absolut NICHT das verdeutlicht worums geht.

Nimm besser einen 30 Jahre alten Opel Kadett und einen aktuelleren Opel Astra und weise auf Sicherheit + Komfort hin, wäre IMO passender...
Hier geht es auch mehr um Ergonomie denn Komfort...


----------



## Adrenalize (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Stimmt, natürlich, muss Dithering heißen. Das kommt davon wenn man nebenher was anderes macht. Ich pauke grad den Simplex Algorithmus für linare Programme.

Was den Vergleich angeht: M3 ist evtl. etwas übertrieben, aber die Aussage sollte halt sein, dass man in der teuren Karre besser sitzt, sicherer unterwegs ist, sie bequemer zu bedienen ist usw.
Vielleicht wäre es mit Dacia Logan vs Golf oder BMW bzw. Audi Limousine besser gewählt.
Und es geht nicht nur um Ergonomie, sonst müsste man wohl auch so Dinnge wie Menüführung im OSD, TFT-Standfuß etc. vergleichen, denn die halte ich für wichtiger als z.B. Farbdithering.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Und es geht doch um die Ergonomie 

Denn Ergonomie ist ja die Anpassung der Geräte an den Menschen.


Auch eine Menüführung kann ergonomisch(er) sein, der Standfuß sowieso (z.B. Einstellmöglichkeiten des Fußes wie Hähe, Neigung and so on).
Du widersprichst mir nicht, dir ist nur nicht soo ganz klar, das "Ergonomie" doch nicht soo wenig ist, wie man normalerweise denkt...


----------



## mFuSE (17. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Zum Glück hat Eizo eine Softwarelösung zum Einstellen des Monitors, die Bedientasten sind der wahre Technik Horror 

Hier mal die Helligkeit/Farbtemp:


----------



## yoT!mO (18. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Wie wärs mit dem neuen Dell 2408WFP?
Gibts direkt bei DELL für unter 600 inkl. Versand.
http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&sku=147256

Gruß Timo


----------



## Stormbringer (18. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat Eizo eine Softwarelösung zum Einstellen des Monitors, die Bedientasten sind der wahre Technik Horror
> 
> Hier mal die Helligkeit/Farbtemp:



ist das diese software welches nur mit nem usb-kabel in richtung monitor funktioniert?


----------



## benjasso (18. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



yoT!mO schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem neuen Dell 2408WFP?
> Gibts direkt bei DELL für unter 600 inkl. Versand.
> http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&sku=147256
> 
> Gruß Timo



Das wüsste ich auch gerne. Ist das ne gute Alternative zum oft vorgeschlagenen Hyundai W241D?


----------



## mFuSE (18. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ist das diese software welches nur mit nem usb-kabel in richtung monitor funktioniert?



öhm .. ka das das dabei war? ^^
Oder wurde das bei dir eingespart? 



Sollte eigentlich jedes beliebige Kabel tun mit USB-A und USB-B Stecker (Also einmal normal ans Mainboard, und dann dieser 4 eckige Anschluss an'n Monitor)


----------



## Stormbringer (18. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> öhm .. ka das das dabei war? ^^
> Oder wurde das bei dir eingespart?
> 
> 
> ...



war bisher zu faul das auszuprobieren. 
kabel war schon dabei...


----------



## mFuSE (18. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Bei dir gehts ja noch, bei meinem Modell waren die Knöpfe noch komplett "Unsichtbar" 

Man kann nur erahnen was man da so am drücken ist - zumindest solange man nicht Gegenlicht dranhält


----------



## Adrenalize (18. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



benjasso schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich auch gerne. Ist das ne gute Alternative zum oft vorgeschlagenen Hyundai W241D?


Bei Prad war ein englischer Review im Forum verlinkt ein paar Userberichte. Die waren nicht vollkommen zufrieden. Beim einen hatte der Dell 2408 einen Lichthof oben links im Eck, dann gabs wohl grünes Backlight-Pulsing beim Absenken der Helligkeit, der Lag war eher hoch, so 50-60ms gegenüber einem CRT, was bei spielen störend sein kann. Und echtes HD-Vollbild geht wohl nur über DVI, beim HDMI und Displayport Eingang war das Bild vergrößert und am Rand abgeschnitten, sah man in dem engl. Review gut, der hatte nämlich einen 24 Zoll NEC mit IPS als Referenz daneben (welcher aber auch ne Ecke teurer ist mit etwas über 1000 EUR).

die Farbkalibieriung ab Werk soll auch nicht prickelnd sein, dafür ist das Bild sehr scharf, die Anzahl der Eingänge ist genial, die Verarbeitung gut, der Preis auch...

Ich kann halt nicht sagen, wie sich der Hyundai im Vergleich verhält. Die Leute haben den Dell mit harter Konkurrenz getestet. Einer Bemerkung nach sollte er einen 24er TN auf jeden Fall schlagen, und das Problem mit dem Vollbild bei HD haben wohl mehrere TFTs, evtl. sogar Eizo, da gabs den allgemeinen Hinweis, dass man hier auf HDMI-Eingänge verzichten und DVI nehmen solle.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> dafür ist das Bild sehr scharf


Öhm, ja, nee, is klar...
Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas bei einem TFT hören/lesen muss, muss ich kotzen...

Nichts gegen dich, nur gegen die *insertveryuglyword*, die solch einen bullshit verbreiten...

TFTs sind digital angesteuert immer scharf...


----------



## asdf1234 (19. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Über den neuen Dell habe ich schlechtes gelsen soll wohl doch nicht so gut sein wie der Vorgänger und für den Preis...


----------



## Adrenalize (19. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, ja, nee, is klar...
> Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas bei einem TFT hören/lesen muss, muss ich kotzen...
> 
> Nichts gegen dich, nur gegen die *insertveryuglyword*, die solch einen bullshit verbreiten...
> ...


Habs aus dem Gedächtnis hindegedichtet, ich glaub wörtlich wars diese Stelle:


> Subjektiv zunächst sehr gut. Die Pixelstruktur kommt dem 213T sehr nahe, das ist bei vielen aktuellen Panels nicht der Fall. Das 21.5" des Samsung 215TW z.B. wirkt gröber und weniger augenfreundlich. Hier kann der 2408 klar punkten.


aus http://www.prad.de/board/thread.php?threadid=38014&sid=61debe63892cfb031d062c0b430effb7

Schärfe trifft es da vermutlich nicht, k.a. was er meint, evtl. die Pixel- bzw. subpixelanordnung? Abstände, Zellengröße?

Auf http://monitortest.blogspot.com/ gibts das englische Review. Ist zwar auch nur ein Käufertest letztendlich, aber dafür wohl recht objektiv und kritisch.

Ich denke mit dem meisten könnte man leben, angesichts des 600 EUR-Preises, aber der Ausgabe-Lag nervt vermutlich auf Dauer bei Spielen. Habs mal so übern Finger gemessen, aber meiner dürfte schneller sein, trotz Overdrive der ersten Generation.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Achso, ich glaub er meint die Pixeldichte.
Aber sind die Pixel bei den 24ern wirklich kleiner als bei den 21ern??

dit:
Ja, sind sie, die 24er müssten ~100dpi haben, was z.B. 17 Zöller und 20zöller (1600x1200) ebenso haben.


----------



## asdf1234 (21. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Hi, habe heute meinen NEC 24" bekommen mit TN Panel und bin ziemlich beeindruckt die Grafik in Spielen und auch die Darstellung ist sehr gut. Der Monitor brumt nicht hat ein gutes Menü und es lässt sich wunderbar zocken mit den Model besser als ein PVA. 

Ist auch ziemlich groß das Gerät kann aber echt nicht verstehen warum das TN Panel so schlecht geredet wurde die Reaktionszeit ist besser als PVA und besonders für Spiele kommt das gut ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden und lieber kauf eich mir ein SLI board+ eine zweite 8800GT als 1000 für einen SPVA Monitor auszugeben.

Es lohnt sich also ein TN Panel zu kaufen wenn man kein professioneller Grafikker ist


----------



## Stormbringer (21. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

hauptsache du bist zufrieden.


----------



## mFuSE (21. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> ... zocken mit den Model *besser als ein PVA*.
> ... kann aber echt nicht verstehen warum das TN Panel so schlecht geredet wurde die Reaktionszeit *ist besser als PVA* und besonders für Spiele kommt das gut..


Das hast du mal wieder absolut richtig erkannt 


Das *Einzige *was man stehen lassen kann ist vll. der "Inputlag".
(Die Zeit die der Monitor braucht das reingekommene Signal auch wirklich auszugeben)

.. Nur blöd das prinzipiell das nichts mit dem verbauten Panneltyp zu tun hat, sondern primär wie der Hersteller das mit der Elektronik gelöst hat.




Du willst und wirst es nie verstehen darum versuche ich es gar nicht erst 



@Alle anderen die den Thread lesen und sich eine Meinung bilden wollen:

- Im Endeffekt hilft nur selber testen und Tests lesen.
- Viele Angaben von TN Pannels sind Augenwischerei, so haben viele S-PVA Pannels tatsächlich gesehen kaum einen Geschwindigkeitsnachteil TN gegenüber, einen wahrnehmbaren sowieso nicht. Das trifft natürlich nicht auf alle S-PVA Pannels zu. Genauso verhält es sich mit TN. Nur sind da einfach die Möglichkeiten mehr rauszuhohlen schnell am Ende.

Es sollte jeder selbst wissen was wieviel ihm Wert ist - solange man Weiß was man zu vergleichen hat


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Ist auch ziemlich groß das Gerät kann aber echt nicht verstehen warum das TN Panel so schlecht geredet wurde die Reaktionszeit ist besser als PVA


1. *Das sagst du auch nur, weil du noch nie ein S-IPS/P-MVA/S-PVA Gerät gesehen hast!!*
2. Genau und weil die Reaktionszeit von TNs soo viel besser ist, hat man letztens in der PCGH auch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen dem VA und den TN Schirmen gemessen


----------



## Stormbringer (21. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

leute, lasst gut sein.


----------



## mFuSE (21. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> leute, lasst gut sein.



jau, hast schon recht das führt zu nix 
Aber warum muss man auch sagen TN ist sooo toll .... viel besser als PVA ...


Warum kann man nicht einfach nur sagen "Ich bin mit TN super zufrieden" und alle wären glücklich?


----------



## Stormbringer (21. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

stimmt - aber man muss sich auch nicht drüber aufregen. jeder der sich ernsthaft mit den panels beschäftigt kommt sowieso zu dem selben schluss.

btt


----------



## asdf1234 (21. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Leute tut mir leid aber ihr habt wirklich nicht so viel Ahnung wie ihr denkt weil sonnst würdet ihr einem normalen Heimanweder kein super teures SPVA Panel empfehlen das ist meine Meinung dazu. 

Natürlich sind die TN günstiger und es ist auch ganz klar das man für weniger Geld auch weniger bekommt doch es reicht völlig aus da die Farben auf meinen NEC super dargestellt werden und es gibt keine Schlieren oder sonnstgen Probleme. Der HP2408 wurde doch einen anständigen Test unterzogen von richtigen Monitor Experten und die sind eben zum Entschluss gekommen das er mit zu den besten TN Monitoren gehört für Spieler und allgemein auch für Grafiker und das für einen guten Preis.

Ich bin eben zufrieden und mir reichts die Grafik und die Darstellung in Spielen ist besser als mein alter TFT http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/7454/unbenanntwe5.jpg

Hier noch in CSS mit 16QxAA http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/5840/wanda2xi2.jpg in 1920x1200 http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/4560/wanda4kd3.jpg , http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wanda3iq8.jpg ist schon ziemlich cool die Grafik.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

@asdf1234

Hast du schonmal im Realen Leben ein VA Panel mit einem TN vergleichen können??
Hast du das schonmal im Realen Leben, am eigenen Leib erfahren können??

Diejenigen, die hier so vom *VA Panel schwärmen sind selbst schonmal im Besitz von so einem Gerät gewesen bzw besitzen soetwas.
Bevor du hier weiter schreibst, solltest DU dich mal um einen entsprechenden Vergleich bemühen, um selbst zu sehen, wie ein *VA Schirm denn so ist...

Und bevor du fragst:
Ich habe gerad einen TN Schirm (Acer AL712) neben einem S-IPS Schirm (Philips 200P6IS), hatte auch mal einen P-MVA Schirm (Philips 200W6CS) und hatte auch noch 2 andere TN Schirme (Acer AL1912sd und 1916Csd), ich kenne den Unterschied und möcht mir nicht unbedingt mehr einen neuen TN kaufen (müssen), zumal der Preis nicht unbedingt ein Argument ist, wenn man die Augen auf hält und zeitlich nicht beschrängt ist (sprich auf Angebote warten kann, die es immer wieder gibt!)...
Letzter Preis von meinem 200P6IS war btw 250uro, für einen 20", 4:3 Schirm mit S-IPS Panel.


@Stormbringer & mFuse
Nunja, mit Schirmen ists auch wie mit vielen anderen Dingen auch, wenn man Dinge nicht mal eben mit einfachsten mitteln abschätzen kann, gehts halt ganz schnell ins reich der Märchen, Fabeln und des Glaubens...

Dieses "Problem" tritt bei jedem Gegenstand auf, dessen Eigenschaften man nicht in ein paar Zahlen bringen kann (und selbst da (Grafikkarten) hilfts nicht immer)...


----------



## asdf1234 (22. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Eigentlich gefällt mir der Monitor ganz gut aber mit der größe bin ich nicht ganz so zufrieden hätte dann doch lieber gerne ein 30" naja die gibt es nur mit SPVA der von Samsung ich spiele mit den Gedanken das Gerät umzutauschen und mir ein 30" zu kaufen was meint ihr ?

Welche Grafikkarten Kombination wäre da sinnvoller zwei GTX im SLI oder zwei GTS G92 bei einer Auflösung von über 2000x1200 ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Wär mir neu, das es die nur mit S-PVA gibt, dachte bisher, das es die nur mit S-IPS gibt, mag sein, das mittlererweile die ersten PVAs gekommen sind...


----------



## mFuSE (22. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Stormbringer & mFuse
> Nunja, mit Schirmen ists auch wie mit vielen anderen Dingen auch, wenn man Dinge nicht mal eben mit einfachsten mitteln abschätzen kann, gehts halt ganz schnell ins reich der Märchen, Fabeln und des Glaubens...
> 
> Dieses "Problem" tritt bei jedem Gegenstand auf, dessen Eigenschaften man nicht in ein paar Zahlen bringen kann (und selbst da (Grafikkarten) hilfts nicht immer)...




vll. kannst du dir jetzt vorstellen wie es mir im Readthread ging 


Mit dem Unterschied das an euren Argumenten zwar durchaus was dran war - aber vor allem Ulukays "Argumente" einfach nur aus runterbuttern und völlig unbrauchbaren Weblinks bestanden.



@asdf1234
also diese Screenshots sehen auf meinem S-PVA Pannel wirklich sehr gut aus :p
... Versuch nun mal externe Bilder mit ner Cam zu machen :p




zum threadthema ....
ich ärgere mich jeden Tag mit nem TN Pannel im Notebook rum - welches noch zusätzlich richtig grottenschlecht ist.
Ferner habe ich noch ein ganz brauchbares TN Pannel hier im Haus, zwischem dem und dem Notebookpannel liegen Welten.

Nochmal genausoviele Welten liegen zwischen dem guten TN Pannel und meinem S-PVA.

Hinzu kommen noch die Erfahrungswerte von Schirmen die im Freundes/Bekannteskreis so rumstehen.


Ich kann behaupten hier Vergleichswerte direkt vor meiner Nase gesehen und getestet zu haben, ich glaube nicht jeder hier im Thread kann dies von sich behaupten


----------



## asdf1234 (22. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Werde den Monitor umtauschen nach Ostern und dann bekomme ich den hier http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a221668.html  der ist sogar höhenverstellbar .


----------



## Elkgrin (22. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Auf der Suche nach einem größeren Monitor hab ich mir mal den Eizo HD2441W angeschaut. Gut dachte ich mir, aber 24" ist ja nicht wirklich viel größer (ich suche einen Monitor für PC und TV) als mein alter. In den Comments zu dem Eizo stand irgendwo: "Für den Preis bekommste schon 37+" LCD-TVs". Dann gucken wir halt mal bei Samsung, was die so da haben (ich habe aus irgend einem Grund ein Faible für Samsung). LCD -> 1920x1080 ausgewählt und 40". Toll was gefunden, der LE-40M86BD ist ja ganz secksi. Selbe Preis wie der Eizo, toll. Leider nur 1080 statt 1200 Bildpunkte horizontal, FullHD halt. Im Handbuch steht aber was von 1600x1200 Unterstützung, muss ich mir nochmal anschauen. 8ms Herstellerangabe zur Schaltgeschwindigkeit.

Da könnte man ja nun eigentlich lieber den LCD-TV nehmen, über nen Meter Diagonale, geil zum Filme anschauen bei mir im Raum, jedenfalls etwas besser als mit meinem 22" . Da DVI am Fernseher fehlt wollte ich zu einem DVI -> HDMI-Adapter greifen.

Und nun meine Frage, hat jmd schon Erfahrung mit solchen Displays am PC, lässt es sich trotzdem noch gut Arbeiten, Excel und Word beispielsweise. Ist ja nun schon bissl groß das Ding. Kann meine 88GTX überhaupt die nötigen Frequenzen für so einen TV liefern, vor allem wegen DVB-C dann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Naja, LCD-TVs sind in erster Linie erstmal LCD TVs, Monitore in erster Linie Monitore...

Bei LCD TVs hast teilweise noch solch tollen Dinge wie Deinterlacer zwischen Anschluss und Panel (was das bedeutet brauch ich wohl nicht andeuten), ebenso kein einstellbares Skalierungsverhalten.

Und jetzt kannst auch mal überlegen wieviel 1920x1080 auf ~*einen Meter fünf Diagonale* sind...
Kleiner Tip: denk mal an Klötzchengrafik...

Also wenn du 5m vom Schirm weg bist, sicher nicht verkehrt, aber sonst??


----------



## asdf1234 (22. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Den 30" von Samsung mit Super PVA Panel (was ja auch von Samsung stammt) habe ich mir live anschauen können und das ist schon wirklich ein guter Monitor... vorher habe ich mit den Gedanken gespielt mir ein 24" von Eizo zu kaufen doch für den selben Preis bekommt man nun schon einen 30" auch mit SPVA warum nicht. Klar gibt es bessere 30" Zöller doch die kosten schon ordentlich etwas mehr der Samsung SyncMaster 305T, 30", ist genau das richtige und für den Preis auch akzeptabel und wohl deutlich der meist gekaufte 30".

Mir gefällt eigentlich alles an den Monitor, der Preis ist ok, die Optik passt (schwarz), Vollspieletauglich und ein Super PVA Panel und natürlich die enorme Größe was will man mehr... natürlich benötigt man ordentlich Grafikpower ich habe mich für eine HD3870x2 + eine einzelne 3870 entschieden also 3GPU's System (CrossfireX) was mit den neuen Catalyst8.3 auch deutlich mehr fps bekommt, schön das man auf software-eben noch mehr fps rausholen kann und in Zukunft wird es besimmt noch mehr werden.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und jetzt kannst auch mal überlegen wieviel 1920x1080 auf ~*einen Meter fünf Diagonale* sind...
> Kleiner Tip: denk mal an Klötzchengrafik...
> 
> Also wenn du 5m vom Schirm weg bist, sicher nicht verkehrt, aber sonst??


Ja, vor allem SD-TV sieht halt auf vielen LCD- und Plasma-TVs schlimm aus imho. Das kommt auf einem TFT meist besser rüber (weniger vermatscht), zumindest über TV-Karte.

Ist es nicht auch so, dass bei TV-Geräten generell noch ne Steuer mit im Preis drin ist? Ich persönlich würde da eher zu einem 30" TFT tendieren, ist auch recht groß, hat natürlich die mega Auflösung, aber man kann durchaus Spiele zocken, die Dinger interpolieren erstaunlich scharf (selbst gesehen am 30" Dell). Und auf der nativen Auflösung braucht man kein FSAA mehr.

Dahere halte ich TFTs da generell für allroundtauglicher als TV-Geräte (wegen der kleineren Pixelgröße und den teilweise besseren Panels). Ist natürlich nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## mFuSE (23. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Werde den Monitor umtauschen nach Ostern und dann bekomme ich den hier http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a221668.html  der ist sogar höhenverstellbar .




Aus dir werde ich nicht schlau ... darf man fragen was du machst, Beruf Sohn?


Erst jammerst du wegen ~200 und nimmst dann nen 500 TN Schirm ... und jetzt darf es ein 30"" S-PVA sein?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (24. März 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Kann auch den NEC 2470 WNX empfehlen.
Stand vor Kurzem selber vor der Entscheidung den oder den DELL..
Hab mich aber dann für den NEC entschieden und nicht bereut..
Toller Schwarzwert, keine Lichthöfe oder ähnliches..
geile farben.
Bin zufrieden. 

http://www.javento.de/?10504.99027.

Natürlich S-PVA.


----------



## kompatibel (7. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

600 :dell 2408 wfp


----------



## asdf1234 (7. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Der NEC kostet das selbe hat etwas bessere Helligkeit aber ansonnsten alles gleich 6 ms , 1000:1 ... SPVA


----------



## tomyboy134 (7. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Ich hab mal ne Frage, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, welches Display ich mir holen soll. Das ist meine Auswahl:

-Eizo S2231WE-BK
-Eizo S2201WE-BK
-Samsung SyncMaster 245B
-LG Flatron L246WH

Welches würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## exa (7. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

wenn es vom preis egal is,
beschränk dich euf eizo...


----------



## tomyboy134 (7. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Nur welches von den beiden?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

S2231WE, das hat ein VA Panel, das andere ein billiges TN Panel.

Wenn schon EIZO, dann richtig.


----------



## asdf1234 (8. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Dieser Eizo kostet schon 540 (der günstigste ) mit S-PVA (22") und dieser hier http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a292694.html hat ein normales PVA Panel und ist 24" für den selben Preis. 

Ich würde mir nur noch einen 24" kaufen und wenn du nun nicht so viel Geld hast dann würde ich noch etwas sparen denn auch für die Zukunft ein Monitor mit PVA Panel ist immer gut und du kannst ihr sehr lange behalten doch auch die größe sollte passen und 22" finde ich zu klein das ist wie 19" nur etwas breiter du musst es aber natürlich selbst wissen ob dir 1600x1200 ausreicht und die größe eines 22" für den Preis.

Ich hatte einen 24" und habe den umgetauscht und mir ein 30" SPVA gekauft weil ich den 24" zu klein fand ;D wusste auch erst nicht ob ich den S-IPS nehmen sollte oder den SPVA doch der SPVA ist wohl immer noch das beste was es gibt.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Dieser Eizo kostet schon 540 (der günstigste ) mit S-PVA (22") und dieser hier http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a292694.html hat ein normales PVA Panel und ist 24" für den selben Preis.
> 
> Ich würde mir nur noch einen 24" kaufen und wenn du nun nicht so viel Geld hast dann würde ich noch etwas sparen denn auch für die Zukunft ein Monitor mit PVA Panel ist immer gut und du kannst ihr sehr lange behalten doch auch die größe sollte passen und 22" finde ich zu klein das ist wie 19" nur etwas breiter du musst es aber natürlich selbst wissen ob dir 1600x1200 ausreicht und die größe eines 22" für den Preis.
> 
> Ich hatte einen 24" und habe den umgetauscht und mir ein 30" SPVA gekauft weil ich den 24" zu klein fand ;D wusste auch erst nicht ob ich den S-IPS nehmen sollte oder den SPVA doch der SPVA ist wohl immer noch das beste was es gibt.



dich kann man nicht zählen, du hast ja auch einen an der waffel.  
aber im ernst, wer seinen pc als tv mißbraucht, bei dem zählt wohl jedes zoll. ich lasse zwar auch gerne auf dem zweit-22" fernsehen laufen, aber dann sitze ich sowieso direkt vor der kiste - und dann wäre ein 30" einfach zu groß. ich finde die 22-zöller derzeit die beste lösung im bereich plv - selbst wenn man die kohle für den spva ausgibt - und ich denke das sich das wirklich lohnt.


----------



## mFuSE (8. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Jemand der TN empfiehlt und nur am herziehen über PVA ist .. sich dann aber doch plötzlich einen 30"" S-PVA kauft ist einfach nicht mehr ernstzunehmen.


Auch zeigt die Empfehlung einen non-S PVA Pannel zu nehmen doch ziemlich die Praxis- und Weltfremde Einstellung 


Das dürfte tatsächlich etwas zu langsam sein und gute Elektronik ist immer noch durch nichts zu ersetzten (Stichworte Ghosting, Fading).

Da ist man bei Eizo generell gut beraten (Aber auch da natürlich nur die S-PVA Schirme in  die engere Auswahl nehmen)


----------



## Adrenalize (8. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Auch zeigt die Empfehlung einen non-S PVA Pannel zu nehmen doch ziemlich die Praxis- und Weltfremde Einstellung
> 
> 
> Das dürfte tatsächlich etwas zu langsam sein und gute Elektronik ist immer noch durch nichts zu ersetzten (Stichworte Ghosting, Fading).


Ahem, ich denke das Panel des Hyundais ist nicht übel. Laut http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/03/06/hyundai_w241d_24in_widescreen_monitor/4 hat der nahezu kein inputlag und ist genauso spieletauglich wie jeder andere VA-TFT. Und laut http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432196 auch wenig Ghosting.
Ich denke für den Preis ist der Hyundai in Ordnung. Zumal er recht viele Eingänge hat, was gut ist, wenn man diverse Konsolen etc. dranhängen will, das bieten viele andere nicht.


----------



## mFuSE (8. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

ok, dann geht die Bashing Krone diesmal an mich 


Hab mich nicht wirklich über den Monitor informiert ^^


----------



## asdf1234 (9. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> dich kann man nicht zählen, du hast ja auch einen an der waffel.
> aber im ernst, wer seinen pc als tv mißbraucht, bei dem zählt wohl jedes zoll. ich lasse zwar auch gerne auf dem zweit-22" fernsehen laufen, aber dann sitze ich sowieso direkt vor der kiste - und dann wäre ein 30" einfach zu groß. ich finde die 22-zöller derzeit die beste lösung im bereich plv - selbst wenn man die kohle für den spva ausgibt - und ich denke das sich das wirklich lohnt.


 
Nun, das liegt auch daran was für einen Schreibtisch man hat und mein Arbeitsplatz ist ziemlich groß da ist ein 30" Monitor kein Problem.

Ich sehe das ganze so, ein 22" Monitor ist das minimum allein schon wegen den günstigen Preisen dürfte wohl kaum noch einer zu einen 19" greifen,
24" ist schon ein größerer Unterschied weil der TFT auch in der Höhe wächst und wer eben mehr cash zur Verfügung hat und auch mehr Platz + die passende hardware (Starke Grafikkarte/n) kann sich eben auch einen 26,27, oder eben auch 30 Zöller kaufen.

Ich kann ja gerne einmal ein Foto von den Monitor machen wenn ich ihn in dieser Woche noch bekomme  habe mich für den Samsung entschieden er wird dir bestimmt gefallen  ich kaufe mir vieleicht alle 3-4 Jahre einen neuen Monitor da ist es kein Problem ein etwas besseres Gerät zu kaufen ich lege halt Wert auf Größe und Qualität verstehe garnicht warum ich einen an der Waffel haben sollte nur weil ich luxus mag ?


----------



## Stormbringer (9. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

du vernachlässigst die distanz zu deinem arbeitsgerät. meines erachtens erfordert ein größerer monitor auch größere distanz - und das ist auf einem schreibtisch nicht zu gewährleisten. mit luxus hat das nix zu tun.

und nee, ein samsung kommt mir so schnell nicht wieder ins aus.


----------



## mFuSE (9. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> ..... wird dir bestimmt gefallen  ich kaufe mir vieleicht alle 3-4 Jahre einen neuen Monitor da ist es kein Problem ein etwas besseres Gerät zu kaufen ich lege halt Wert auf Größe und Qualität verstehe garnicht warum ich einen an der Waffel haben sollte nur weil ich luxus mag ?




mmmm....




asdf1234 schrieb:


> Hi, habe heute meinen NEC 24" bekommen mit TN Panel und bin ziemlich beeindruckt .... warum das TN Panel so schlecht geredet wurde die Reaktionszeit ist besser als PVA und besonders für Spiele kommt das gut ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden und lieber kauf eich mir ein SLI board+ eine zweite 8800GT als 1000 für einen SPVA Monitor auszugeben.
> 
> Es lohnt sich also ein TN Panel zu kaufen wenn man kein professioneller Grafikker ist




irgendwie Schizo?


----------



## Stormbringer (9. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

fuse, du kennst doch sicher diese shirts...
vorne steht "ich bin schizzo".
hinten steht "ich auch".


----------



## mFuSE (9. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

ehm ja


----------



## Adrenalize (9. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Das ist aber multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung, die gerne mal mit Schizophrenie verwechselt wird. Bei letzterem leidet man afaik unter Halluzinationen, Wahnvorstellungen, Paranoia etc. aber nicht an Persönlichkeitsspaltung.

So ein Shirt zeigt also nur, dass man keine Ahnung hat und lieber die ... halten sollte.


----------



## asdf1234 (10. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Hehe , ich habe natürlich vergessen zu erwähnen das ich keine 1000 für einen *24"* mit SPVA ausgeben würde damit ist die Sache gegessen. Für einen 30" gebe ich gerne 1000 oder auch etwas mehr aus weil es ein großer Unterschied ist.

Der 30" wird mein erster Monitor mit SPVA und ich kann ja mal ein kleinen Vergleich machen. Natürlich ist mir auch klar das SPVA besser ist als TN allein schon wegen den Preisunterschied doch die ganzen Vorteile eines SPVAs gegenüber einem TN lohnt sich nicht für jeden es liegt wie gesagt an den Anwendungen.

Btw. ihr seid echt ein luster Haufen  naja ich will mal nicht so sein und ich stelle euch einige Bilder rein


----------



## Stormbringer (10. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das ist aber multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung, die gerne mal mit Schizophrenie verwechselt wird. Bei letzterem leidet man afaik unter Halluzinationen, Wahnvorstellungen, Paranoia etc. aber nicht an Persönlichkeitsspaltung.
> 
> So ein Shirt zeigt also nur, dass man keine Ahnung hat und lieber die ... halten sollte.



läßt sich umgangssprachlich durchaus alles als SCHIZZO bezeichen. 
(nicht-mediziner dürfen das)


----------



## Stormbringer (10. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Btw. ihr seid echt ein luster Haufen  naja ich will mal nicht so sein und ich stelle euch einige Bilder rein



das leben ist ja ernst genug, und ich gönn dir die kiste ja auch, ohne frage.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

In dem Thread hab ich i-wie den Überblick verloren:
welchen Schirm würde man für welche Größe denn nun empfehlen?

22": ? (geht da Tn grade noch?)
24": ?
30":?

Logischerweise gehts immer teurer, daher würde ich gerne die günstigsten (!= billigsten) jeder Klasse wissen.


----------



## mFuSE (10. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Nachdem ich jetzt einen wirklich guten TN gesehen habe wäre ich vorsichtiger, trotzdem kann ich gerade unter der Prämisse (*günstigsten (!= billigsten)*) keinen TN empfehlen.


TN wirklich nur wenns billig sein soll


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

billig ist ja nicht günstig.
Nur frage ich mich dann, welche nun zu empfehlen sind..


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

naja, der günstigste wäre der Hyundai W24*1*D, für etwa 550...
Verarbeitung ist gut, Anschlüsse noch und nöcher, weniger geht nicht...

Der Lenovo L220x für ~450 ist ja immer noch nicht so recht aufgeschlagen, wäre auch eine Alternative aber 22" mit 19x12...

Der Yuraku ist auch mehr billig denn günstig, zwar ist das Panel recht gut, die Verarbeitung aber richtig schlecht.


----------



## asdf1234 (11. April 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Den Hyundai würde ich auch nehmen der sieht auch schön aus von der Optik her und er hat ein PVA Panel was sehr gut ist für diesen Preis einfach zuschlagen 550 gibt nichts besseres such dir aber ein guten Shop.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

mhm, soooo. 
nach einer langen Zeit des Nicht-Kaufens bin ich endlich soweit:

Der Hyundai W241D für mittlerweile 440€ ist für mich nun am Interessantesten.

Da ich in der Sache nun echt wenig Ahnung hab, aber schon Qualität bei kleinem Preis wollte, bleibt mir nur noch eine Frage:
Gibts noch nen besseren Tip fürs gleiche Geld?

Eine Alternative würde noch ein 26"er sein: LG W2600HP. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis in Bezug auf die Größe/Abstand der Pixel, S-Ips-Panel?

Falls ich esrichtig mitbekommen haben sollte, ist der Hyundai mit Pivot-Funktion und so weiter besser verstellbar als der LG.
Wo genau ist der Unterschied zu PVA udn S-IPS, wenn man einfach nur Spielen möchte? Der USB-Hub des LG ist nicht wirklich entscheidend. Da ich halt einfach keinen Vergleich hab, was PIxelabstand etc betrifft, kann man sagen, ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt, oder nicht?
Die ANschlußmöglcihkeiten sprechen ja für den W241D, gibts also nen zwingenden Grund, den LG zu bevorzugen?


Ein TFT-Fernseher mit guter Quali für den Preis als Monitor kann ich ja wohl vergessen (>32"), oder? (Müsste den dann eh an die Wand nageln, und fernsehen würd ich eh nicht damit )


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Ja, der HP LP2475W, den würd ich dem Hyundai vorziehen...
Der HP hat einmal mehr Anschlüsse als der Hyundai (2x DVI, HDMi+Display Port, Komponenten und S-Video/FBAS), das Panel ist hier ein S-IPS, was ich jederzeit einem *VA Teil vorziehen.

Außerdem hat der HP einen noch geringeren Lag denn der Hyundai...


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Yuraku ist auch mehr billig denn günstig, zwar ist das Panel recht gut, die Verarbeitung aber richtig schlecht.


Gibts übrigens nicht mehr mit irgendeinem VA Panel sondern nur noch mit TN...



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ein TFT-Fernseher mit guter Quali für den Preis als Monitor kann ich ja wohl vergessen (>32"), oder?


Ja, LCD-TVs kannst wirklich vergessen!

Es scheint so als ob diese Teile 2-3 Generationen den PC Teilen hinterher hängen, dazu hast du teilweise richtig fiese Lags von bis zu 105ms bei den Philips Geräten.

Der angegebene Blickwinkel ist teiweise absolut unterirdisch, so dass man hier davon ausgehen kann, das gern mal TN Panele verbaut werden...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*

Fernseher ist gestrichen als Randoption.

Den von dir vorgeschlagenen HP hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht gesehen.

Wichtig: LG Flatron W2600HP-BF, 26", S-IPS-Panel! Was kann der besser in Bezug auf den HP? Würde ihn recht günstig bekommen können- bei dem Händler wo ich am liebsten bestellen würde.
Ist der von dir vorgeschlagene HP Anshclußtechnisch überlgen, oder kann man mit dem LG W2600HP leben?

E:/ Sind es diese 2" mehr wert, auf divere Anschlußmöglichkeiten verzichten zu müsen. Dafür is der LG minimal günstiger.

e:// hat sich erledingt, dank Stefan bin ich bald im Besitz eines S-Ips-Panel (HP LP2475). Die Anschlußvielfalt hat den Kaufentscheid gegeben. Der LG wär zwar größer, aber leider mit zu wenigen Anschlüßen. Gesamtpaket halt...

e:/// So, Monitor is da, nettes Gerät, klasse Bild, schöne Pixelfehler. Irgendwie hatte ich mir von nem Gerät für 500€ erwartet, dass keine Pixelfehler vorhanden wären und wenn, dann verteilt und nicht auf einem Haufen..

e://// So, der neue ist frei von jeglichen Pixelfehlern und ein wahrer Genuß beim Filmeschauen.


----------

